# Whats your profession? And Why?



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Just thought i would start up another get to know you kind of thread... thought i would see what areas people work in who keep snakes ..... Maybe theres a pattern 

Pog


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

stay at home mum


----------



## Spider178 (Dec 7, 2011)

Truck driver. Why? I guess it is what I have always done but I enjoy it most of the time (except xmas).


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 7, 2011)

Environmental Scientist! Working in the environment and loving all reptiles


----------



## Beard (Dec 7, 2011)

disability support. Though I've done a fair bit in drug and alcohol and youthwork. i fell into it about 10 years ago and i like helping people.....most of the time. Other times i hate the world and think people are selfish, disgusting creatures


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a Fitter Machinist, did it as my apprenticeship with RailCorp fixing trains. I am coming upto doing it for 5yrs in January still love it as there is always something different to fix or make. I always loved making stuff with metal and working on cars so it was an easy choice to become a fitter.


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 7, 2011)

Scientific Assistant,why-work stays at work and most days are something different.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the "like" honest pirate. people often under value women that stay at home and look after their kids, like we dont contribute anything to the world...


----------



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

after asking all what they are i forgot to say what iwas... I am a coordinator for a program call Youth Connections. Basically i am a Youth Worker. Why? I used to be in the police force and got sick of always dealing with the end result. I wanted to assist children with giving them options and educated choices before going the wrong way.


----------



## Beard (Dec 7, 2011)

that's similar to my transition onto youth work poggle . aod in corrective felt like a dead end. go to the kids and educate before it all takes hold.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am working with domestic violence victims........cause prior to this, i was one myself, & helping others has helped me greatly! Before this i was a childcare worker.......i then had my own kids & lost all patience for other people's brats! 
Im also currently doing my diploma in counselling for drug & alcohol abuse aswell as cert3 in business & travel & tourism........yep, at 28 i still have no clue what i want to 'settle with'!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> I am working with domestic violence victims........cause prior to this, i was one myself, & helping others has helped me greatly! Before this i was a childcare worker.......i then had my own kids & lost all patience for other people's brats!
> Im also currently doing my diploma in counselling for drug & alcohol abuse aswell as cert3 in business & travel & tourism........yep, at 28 i still have no clue what i want to 'settle with'!



I think you should never have to settle Bel. The mind is always changing and needs new challenges, before running the program i am now i was running residential services for abused and neglected kids. REWARDING but very demanding. Due to being a severe epileptic it slowed me down to quick. I am also looking at doing councelling though. Always rewarding when someone can help another  Those kids who i cant help i feed to my scrubbie


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Thanks for the "like" honest pirate. people often under value women that stay at home and look after their kids, like we dont contribute anything to the world...



Yep they sure do.... Underpaid, overutilised, underappreciated; it's a thankless task at the best of times.... 

I was a single Dad for a couple of years after my partner passed away when my little girl was two yrs old.

I used the forced home-time to put myself through uni, start up a design company that grew into a production company, record label, clothing label, promotion company, band agency...at the same time my band and solo stuff took off and I started hosting a radio show, and I went from struggling to buy baby formula and pay rent to buying a house, a Harley and a Porsche before I'd reached my final year of uni... I would do my classes, then pick up my daughter from kindy and drive down from Toowoomba to Brissie to do my radio show, then back up the highway again to do assignments, get my little one fed and somehow I found time to start a business and get a music career going...

The company is doing crazy-well these days, yet it's almost impossible to put a dollar value on raising a child and keeping a house from falling apart. Stay at home parents do the most important job in the world; bringing beautifully balanced human beings into the world and raising them into balanced young adults...

So now I work from home, name my price, work around the clock (I do my best work at 3 am), have a bunch of contracts that pay me the kind of $$$ I could only fantasise about 10 years ago...I married my hot uni lecturer who I fell in love with the day I met her; who gave us a baby son and brother only 14 weeks ago- a normal, happy, loving family that wants for nothing. Life goes alright...


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2011)

I go to school because being a kid sucks.


----------



## saximus (Dec 7, 2011)

Pirate that story is just incredible. Kudos brother you're an inspiration.



snakeluvver said:


> I go to school because being a kid sucks.



When you become an adult you'll realise it was the best/easiest time of your life

I'm an electrical engineer...nearly. I did my trade as an avionics technician before realising I hated it but luckily enough my company decided to put me through uni which helps a lot


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I go to school because being a kid sucks.



Until your an adult.......that sucks harder! 

Posted same time as Sax! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

I can only hope to do something that amazing!!! Have a great marriage and a beautiful husband and daughter and IMO, that makes life pretty damn good!!I am planning on doing some sort of course in the near future, but no idea what to do. So Bel you arent alone, im 32 and i have no idea what to do with my life! Except for be a mum


----------



## -Peter (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been numerous things, chef, prop maker, set builder, builder, artist/sculptor, steel fabricator, labourer, student admin, union officer, couple of other things and now I am a museum preparator. A job I still enjoy.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I have been numerous things, chef, prop maker, set builder, builder, artist/sculptor, steel fabricator, labourer, student admin, union officer, couple of other things and now I am a museum preparator. A job I still enjoy.




It sounds interesting!


----------



## Karly (Dec 7, 2011)

Mon-Fri I work a boring office job and after hours I am bookkeeper for my husband's floor-laying company. A few months back I found out about a job opportunity as a ranger in a local wildlife park but... I didn't apply for it because it meant taking a pay cut and with a brand new mortgage it was too risky.... Been regretting that every day since.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Pirate that story is just incredible. Kudos brother you're an inspiration.



Hah thanks mate; aside from the fact it happened so quickly I'm sure my story is nothing special; I just happened to luck out with music which suddenly put me in a position to negotiate and secure design work within the very market I was trying to break into; things just fell into place- the only part I played in the success of it all was an inability to sleep or do anything by halves, which meant I was constantly creating something; whether it was music or art or design stuff- I had a sweet portfolio before I'd secured a single client.... !

_And those of you still at school can thank me for that pain-in-the-neck animated program you have to endure at QLD Transport when you go for your L-Plate license; you know, the one with little animated cartoony cars and roads that ask things like "Who has right of way in this situation".....funny we created something so cute that no doubt ticks off every teenager going for their L's. Sorry guys ! If it makes you feel any better we spent all that money on snakes and toys and guitars and vinyl and a big TV !_ 

I may have also inadvertently convinced you to drink cola, buy surfwear, subscribe to cable or eat junk food at some stage haha take that you fickle consumerist rascals.... !


----------



## Trouble (Dec 7, 2011)

That was very inspirational, Pirate. Wow mate. Sorry for your loss. Congrats on making it so far in your life  

Newtolovingsnakes - Stay at home parents (mothers in general) do have it tough, and don't get thanked enough for it. I know growing up I was a little terror to my mother, especially when she is also classed as my disability carer, too! The trips back & forth to hospital, trying to get me to take my tablets and eat properly, and then do my physio twice a day. I look back now and think "wow, I don't know how she did it" 
So, every now and then, I walk up and just randomly give her a big hug and kiss and say "thank you" .. I think that is the best reward a mother can get when her children realise how much work she does put into looking after them and raising them to be great adults. 
Great work, hun  

Myself, I work 2 Casual jobs in admin. 1 I work 2 days a week doing general office duties, and the other is whenever the boss needs me to enter invoices into the database (which, honestly, isn't enough. Thank goodness for the 2 day a week job).
I am currently teaching myself photography as I can't find any decent (and affordable/my price range) photography courses in my area. 
I want to aim towards being a nature/sports photographer when I'm a lot healthier


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I can only hope to do something that amazing!!! Have a great marriage and a beautiful husband and daughter and IMO, that makes life pretty damn good!!I am planning on doing some sort of course in the near future, but no idea what to do. So Bel you arent alone, im 32 and i have no idea what to do with my life! Except for be a mum



Being a mum beats anything i have been or could ever be! We may be underpaid in dollars, but we are paid so much more then any amount of money could ever be worth with just one smile from our babies! My kids will always be the best thing to ever happen to me, they are the beautiful result of a time in my life when things were far from beautiful!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Trouble said:


> That was very inspirational, Pirate. Wow mate. Sorry for your loss. Congrats on making it so far in your life



Awww, thanks. Still uncomfortable thinking it is anything but the norm; necessity is the mother of all invention they say; there was no other choice but do everything I could to succeed.

And you are VERY correct Bel- all the money in the world couldn't buy you a single smile from your kid. That right there is priceless. When I look back at any achievements, the first things that come to mind are my wedding day, the day both kids were born; the day I fed my son for the first time (like 3 days ago)... and the first giggles, the first steps......

IMHO money in the bank and gigs and recognition come a distant 208th place on the list of achievements,but somehow they are the weird accomplishments that status is built on in society ! I still cant figure it out. I'm not concerned with celebrity or wealth or awards; that's someone else's idea of happiness. Just keep a baby alive for more than a week and I'll stand up and clap.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 7, 2011)

i did my apprenticeship as a fitter machinist,but later in life started working with animals and studying captive animal husbandry,but these days i work as a Snake catcher solving many different type of snake problems companys,orginisations and private homes have in regards to snake "pest control".
I do it cause i really love looking for snakes,and i like handling them,and to learn about them.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tone, i say exactly the same to people who tell me 'my strength is amazing' etc.......i have done nothing special, i have simply done what i have had to do to deal with the crappy cards i was dealt. Yep, it may have been easier to just 'give up' when the man i loved decided i was good for a boxing bag, & it would have been easy to give up when losing my child...... but life isnt meant to be easy. I believe that bad things happen, for good reason. I wouldnt be who am i today if i hadnt been through the things i have.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

Another stay-at-home mother here, a little less edgy about saying it here as I can see now that I won't get the usual follow-up question "is that all...?"
Yeah, sure; have my 3 for a fortnight and ask me again. No, seriously, I could do with the break lol 
I'm hoping to do some study myself, kind of tossing up whether I want to expand the knowledge I've gathered throughout my pregnancies and study midwifery with a goal toward becoming a childbirth educator, or follow another keen interest of mine and continue back down the biology path, specifically genetics. Lately I've been up all hours of the night (days being mostly taken up), soaking up random bits of info and following little trails. My mother raised me to be an asker, and the main problem with that is should I not know the question bugs me until I do. 
Thank goodness my youngest is a good sleeper otherwise finding answers would take me days...
Meh, I've got some time. I'll figure it out one day


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 7, 2011)

When I left school I started working in a bank, I hated the mentality of preying on everyone for sales and the job bored me to tears. I saved up, left the bank and get myself an education in graphic design. 
I love it, it's a challenge, I'm super competitive and like to be the best and do my best. Every job and client are different and it's a chance to be creative. Plus I like to think us graphic designers make the world a little prettier to look at, even if we do fuel the fickle consumerist market honestpirate mentioned, lol. Also like honestpirate I'm up working all hours so being your own boss is a neat fit.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Tone, i say exactly the same to people who tell me 'my strength is amazing' etc.......i have done nothing special, i have simply done what i have had to do to deal with the crappy cards i was dealt. Yep, it may have been easier to just 'give up' when the man i loved decided i was good for a boxing bag, & it would have been easy to give up when losing my child...... but life isnt meant to be easy. I believe that bad things happen, for good reason. I wouldnt be who am i today if i hadnt been through the things i have.



This is true, but having helped my sister out of a boxing bag sort of scenario I have to say: you're allowed to be amazing. You can deny it all you like, but you are, so claim it


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mothers (& fathers) are cooks, cleaners, nurses, protectors, santa, the easter bunny, the tooth fairy.......we are even god damn super hereos when our kids need us to be! So how anyone can still say 'is that all' is very puzzling!

Nighthawk, im glad your sister got out of the situation, & with you there to help, she is very lucky! It took me over 7yrs, i spent a long time in hospital, & i am sure the angles were coming for me, before i realised 'enough'! I have no doubt in my mind i would not be here today if i didnt get that 'wake up' call, so although i appreciate the nice words, i still look at it more so that i just done what i had to........i didnt want to die, so therefor i made sure i stopped taking the risk!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 7, 2011)

I am teacher (almost). One more year of uni to go, although I can casual teach now. I will be a TAS teacher which covers Textiles, Food tech, metal work, wood work, computing, graphics, tech drawing, robotics.... among other things. 

I will be doing my masters in 2013 in Special Education: Behavioural problems and emotional disturbances. I was kicked out of school when I was 15 and ended up on the street soon after, so it is an area I really want to focus my attention towards, I think it'd be more fulfilling. Hopefully I will eventually work with kids who are at risk of going to prison, becoming homeless or at risk.

3 degrees in 5 years will be pretty impressive for someone who didn't finish school, is a single mum, a widow and lives a great distance from any family. Quite proud of myself actually  Hopefully this gives the kids I will work with, some hope in their future.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty lame not recognising parents as a class of human all of their own.

Parenting is RAD !!!!!! I for one have beaten up monsters, scared away ghosts; Ive been Santa, I have even been walked over by the Easter Bunny who left prints (flour) on my chest because I was sleeping on the lounge; Ive been bodyguard, security blanket, cook, cleaner, defender of the House, taxi, and tooth fairy. I also can stop thunder from being scary, can catch neighbours burglars next door and have dished out the odd butt-kicking to over-exuberant bully's Dad's. All of these roles make me a hero in my kid's eyes. You don't get that kind of status working at Centrelink.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a Personal Fitness trainer, have been since 2004 except for a 3yr break when i did child care as a childrens sports coach... Now i train casually and only train chicks, which i luv cos it keeps me fit helps girls reach their goals and feel better about themselves..

makin em throw up or cry sometimes is a plus also haha.. nah jks, I fully console those poor buggers!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

hahaha! i fought off crocodiles in a moat around our bed last and when we caught them we patted them cos "I WUV DOCDILES MAMA"!!!

Sorry poggle, way off topic!


----------



## longqi (Dec 7, 2011)

My last school report basically defined my working life
"Peter has an interesting and rather intriguing potential"
Left school at 15
Went deer culling and used the money to buy a crayfish boat
Went gold diving in Caribbean and searched for General Grant treasure ship way way down south
Joined Telstra became telephone technician
Started Alarm and security company
Arranged Adventure tours all over the world long before it was fashionable
Played blackjack and was paid by casinos to play there
Had a stroke after doing too many things too fast for too long
Doctor said relax
Demonstrated snakes for 17 years
Now organise Bali Reptile Rescue

Wouldnt change a thing


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 7, 2011)

I help with reptile displays, I love being able to work with snakes and crocs 

A totally different thing I would like to pursue is private investigation. My interests are kind of all over the place lol.

I've always been a very curious person and I'm not satisfied with having a superficial knowledge of things. I don't bother with newspapers for that reason and the fact that a large portion of what they print is mindless garbage that hasn't been properly researched in the first place.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> hahaha! i fought off crocodiles in a moat around our bed last and when we caught them we patted them cos "I WUV DOCDILES MAMA"!!!
> 
> Sorry poggle, way off topic!



No please conitnue it is not off topic at all.. I am about to be a first tome parent so i like to hear these stories. Pirate and you all inspire me. I still want to grow an individual and further my self. I am still not happy just being a youth worker and have looked into organising camps for kids with severe issues and helping direct these issues in the best possible way. 

I also own 3 horse properties between me and my wife. 2 years ago i had an accident at work and it resulted in 54 grand mal siezures over 24 hours..... it took me 4 months to talk an walk again. So i am thankful to have what i have got. Unfortunatley running the properties meant a big mortgage also, and due to money running out quick my wife made the decision to sell alot off, including nearly all my herp. I have no regrets, she kept things afloat for me. Over the past 2 years i have now had approx. 200 siezures with another 45 occuring in June this year. For the first time in a couple of years i finally have snakes again, and am getting my permits back to work with vens, was never steady enough previously, but finally have my reactions and speed back. So i look at life in a matter of so many things change all the time. I always wanted snakes from a kid, and hopefully my collection will only increase in time again. Every day i am thankful to my wife though and for what i have


----------



## ryanm (Dec 7, 2011)

I am currently a Property Portfolio Analyst working for an institutional fund manager, in English, I run the numbers on the purchase and sale of shopping centres (BIIIIG shopping centres) and CBD office buildings. Previous to this I was a commercial property valuer and a draftsman. As for why, I'm not really sure, was always good with numbers during school, came out of school with no idea what I wanted to do, ended up doing an online quiz on the QUT website which recommended I do a degree in Property Valuation, I thought that sounded good and so I went and did it. 

Some really interesting stories in the thread, keep them coming!



HonestPirate said:


> Ive been Santa, I have even been walked over by the Easter Bunny who left prints (flour) on my chest because I was sleeping on the lounge; Ive been bodyguard, security blanket, cook, cleaner, defender of the House, taxi, and* tooth fairy*.



You were looking for a new name a while ago, I think ToothFairy would be fantastic!


----------



## hrafna (Dec 7, 2011)

i was an electrician but an injury forced me out of the game, had a massive amount of badluck in personal life that has kept me out of a full time job. been doing freelance photography for a long time, since i am seemingly unable to get a full time job i have decided to start my dream and start my own photography company. i mainly do weddings and portraits but i am hoping to expand and add reptile photography as a steady source of income too.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

ryanm said:


> You were looking for a new name a while ago, I think ToothFairy would be fantastic!




mmmm then ill be drooling and thinking of The Rock everytime he posts!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread is so much more intereting than the show us your face thread !

Everyone's got an interesting story to tell....

Doesn't make us special, just different..

Ryan, if you are referring to The Rock's interp of the Tooth Fairy then I am totally down with it. My 7 yr old girl is convinced now the toothfairy is a giant handsome muscleman who loves kids and kicks bottoms.

longQi sounds like a crazy interesting life ! I used to work as a croupier at Jupiter's on the GC as a croupier before going to uni/kids... I took enough money to buy us all a house, and I was only there a couple of years !

I want to hear more about the Carribean Treasure stuff- that's right up my Pirate alley. hmm sounds sus worded like that doesnt it ?

(or should that be Galley ?)

She's pretty close, except for the muscle part hah !!!


----------



## leamos (Dec 7, 2011)

Landscaper, because i'd hate to be stuck behind a desk, thinking of going back to uni and doing animal science specialising in herps in the next year or two


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> mmmm then ill be drooling and thinking of The Rock everytime he posts!



beat me to it with the Dwayne reference !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> No please conitnue it is not off topic at all.. I am about to be a first tome parent so i like to hear these stories. Pirate and you all inspire me. I still want to grow an individual and further my self. I am still not happy just being a youth worker and have looked into organising camps for kids with severe issues and helping direct these issues in the best possible way.



congrats Poggle! i bet you are excited! when is your bundle of joy due?


----------



## ozziepythons (Dec 7, 2011)

Zoo keeper. Awesome job, it is rewarding to work in wildlife husbandry and some work collegues can be just the nicest, most decent people there are. But don't be fooled, I have worked multiple places and not every zoo, park or sanctuary are ideal places to work with animals or people at all. As with any job, if your unhappy and there is little chance for change, shop around and move on. Don't dig in your heels with excuses not to leave, as a bad job will eat your life away.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> beat me to it with the Dwayne reference !



Your daughter has great taste!!! hmmm, him and Vin are the only men id think about giving my man up for! lols.

my tooth fairy never looked like that! if he did id still be pulling my own teeth out...


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know, isnt Mr Diesel just the hottest! My dream job......i would be his personal slave! :lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

".....it was at that point that the thread took a remarkably downhill turn, as all the hetero men WITHOUT massive biceps slipped out quietly with their security intact, being very careful to avoid the saliva on the way out....."

LADIES !!!!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL! SORRY BOYS- i will control myself as long as you dont call yourself toothfairy and then you may recieve some dubious pm's from me!


----------



## Addam (Dec 7, 2011)

I know some people might have a go at me for this but I am a surface mineral driller... Why? I like geology I suppose


----------



## Snowman (Dec 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Until your an adult.......that sucks harder!
> 
> Posted same time as Sax! Great minds think alike!



Being and adult is equally as awesome as being a kid... I'm still both and it's fricken awesome


----------



## Tristan (Dec 7, 2011)

Was doing carpentree
now i'm an IT Administrator for a Mining Consulting company.
4 of us 1 Senior 2 Admins 1 Junior, look after 5 sites in AU, 2 in China and 1 in Jakarta, i get to travel 2-3 times a year for a week or 2 and play with cool toys, tho sometimes i do miss physical labor work.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> congrats Poggle! i bet you are excited! when is your bundle of joy due?



18th March.... Not soon enough!!! Getting to excited now!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Your daughter has great taste!!! hmmm, him and Vin are the only men id think about giving my man up for! lols.
> 
> my tooth fairy never looked like that! if he did id still be pulling my own teeth out...



Okay then: You can have Dwayne, we'll have to share custody of Vin, and I get to keep Jason Statham 

I like to take a scientific approach to monsters. My daughter is now convinced that monsters are so scary due to a defence mechanism whereby they puff themselves up (like her bluey Lurch), to scare off potential predators (children) who they are convinced will eat them alive. She now feels sorry for them. She also knows how to turn off 'scary robots' (I googled electrical circuits and showed her that an interruption in electrical currents will instantly render any scary robot powerless, baw haw haw...), and that skeletons are just people without any muscles or skin, so they'll fall over as soon as you blow hard enough.
Not bad for a 4yo 



Poggle said:


> 18th March.... Not soon enough!!! Getting to excited now!



Congrats Poggle! Just don't blink; as soon as you do they'll be older than you thought they were


----------



## longqi (Dec 7, 2011)

Pirate
Gold in the Caribbean is not easy to find
But google General Grant and Auckland islands
As far as I know there is still a fortune waiting there for someone brave enough to go after it
[A great white bit a big seal in half while I was on hookah gear]
With the huge advances in underwater detection equipment it could be very feasible 
50ft mother ship with compressors etc and detection gear and 3 big zodiacs with 7 very fit crew
But Im too used to warm water now and running out of energy


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> LOL! SORRY BOYS- i will control myself as long as you dont call yourself toothfairy and then you may recieve some dubious pm's from me!



PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT:

Dubious PM's are accepted only if accompanied by similarly dubious photographic evidence to back up the suggestive nature of all PM's.

And whilst I support all persuasions and their right to be miserable; I will only accept said messages from naturally born FEMALES for the forseeable future. Aka FOREVER. So first dude to send me a picture of his massive Oenpelli is going to be photoshopped onto a midget with similarly sized appendage and then will be displayed as my avatar for eternity.

Thank you.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Dubious PM's are accepted only if accompanied by similarly dubious photographic evidence to back up the suggestive nature of all PM's.
> 
> ...



Be careful what you wish for...
When one wishes for their dreams to come true, are they thinking of those dreams brought forth from the depths of the armpit of a bad night?
Now think carefully about what some people out there may find... suggestive...


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

BRING IT ON LADIES

oh my. what have I done. 

Let's just remember that all PM's will be replied to. ;P


----------



## ryanm (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> BRING IT ON LADIES
> 
> oh my. what have I done.
> 
> Let's just remember that all PM's will be replied to. ;P



You are a sucker for punishment aren't you Pirate!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

YES ! There is no success without struggle !

I am going to change my avatar from that ugly guy to someone more appropriate to get the ball rolling....


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> I am going to change my avatar from that ugly guy to someone more appropriate to get the ball rolling....



I noticed the change in avatar right where you'd written "BRING IT ON LADIES!!"
There really is no appropriate emoticon for how hard I am laughing right now...


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah- that's my ummm, Uncle Ron; some people confuse him with Chemical Ali.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 7, 2011)

Tailor.....because it suits me


----------



## Wally (Dec 7, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Tailor.....because it suits me



Stand up comedy didn't work out hey?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 7, 2011)

In my first life, I used to be a butcher. I hated the job with passion, so I chucked it in, moved up north with the ambition to become a professional hippie in Kuranda - better than butchering but it didn't pay much, besides I never had a taste for those funny mushrooms and other substances, so I resigned.

Later: reptile keeper / collector around Sydney ..... moved back to NQ .... got a job with crocodiles, later became head reptile keeper at the same Park ..... some disappointments with the management ..... resigned .... enrolled into BSc, later MSc in zoology ..... worked at the uni for years, mainly in entomology, later a management position came my way .... funding dried out ..... redundancy ...... reached out for my camera and here I am.

Conclusion: there is a life after full-time job ... and a good one too.


----------



## FAY (Dec 7, 2011)

I have worked in an office since I was 15. Started at the bottom and didn't get much higher really LOL
Was a single mum and never wanted to be a government bludger. Wanted to make sure if my child needed something, I could buy it, so kept working. My son was nearly four and was killed in an accident, so I know where you parents are coming from, how it really is the best job in the world.
I got made redundant from my job last October after 30+ years in Finance. Our office moved to Melbourne and sorry, but there is no way I would move there.
All the traveling and sitting in front of a computer has taken it's toll on my back. Still is really sore. I hope to go to TAFE next year and be able to help oldies stay in their home by doing their shopping, cleaning etc 
At the moment I am actually doing what I really love and that is getting baby pythons eating...that is what I love the most.
My ideal/dream job would be working with animals, but I doubt if that is ever going to happen.


----------



## nathancl (Dec 7, 2011)

Work in the Travel Industry pretty much have since I left school (2 years of that was within the financial services side of things which I probably enjoyed the most).

also currently doing bio sciences majoring in bio tech and image consultancy course.

like alot of you have my fingers in all different kinds of pies........

Travel, finance, fashion and science what a weird combination


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 7, 2011)

horse riding coach, i rode, volunteered, got a traineeship and now teach at the same centre. it has its failings. but the job i love. the people not so much lol in need of somewhere new to work though as have a mortgage now. so any ideas as i cant even seem to get an interview!


----------



## Beard (Dec 7, 2011)

The pirate blew mind in the earlier pages. On ya brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Defective (Dec 7, 2011)

i am unemployed and on centrelink benefits due to a tyrade of unfortunate circumstances! in a past life though i believe i was an ATech in the RAAF and i have this love and passion for planes....Hercibuses, JSF (superhornets, decomissioned F-111's,F-35's yah know) Orions....so much love!!! 

i'm also a st.john ambulance volunteer so yeah, and then i've got my reptiles.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm a Home Based Educator in childcare. I raised 5 children and I did it well. I needed to earn and didn't want to leave my own children so I fell into this....... it's not my preference but I'm not going to complain about a job that pays well and allows me to be home for my family.

PS, I work very hard at forming close bonds with my families....... some of these parents agonise over returning to work and I like to think that I'm making the decision and situation easier for them.

For all the "stay at home mums" out there - a big thumbs up to you - sometimes the decision to stay home is just as hard as choosing to return to work. What you are doing is invaluable. 

For the mums who return to work - another big thumbs up- your decision was incredibly difficult. 

No-one can replace mum and dad but I'm a close second


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> When you become an adult you'll realise it was the best/easiest time of your life


If this is the best time of my life I dont want to grow up lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Beard said:


> The pirate blew my mind in the earlier pages. On ya brother!!!!!!!



Haha thanks man, but are you sure it's not the mushies that caused it !?

That'll learn 'em to judge the Pirate arrrrgh mi' hearties !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Okay then: You can have Dwayne, we'll have to share custody of Vin, and I get to keep Jason Statham
> 
> I like to take a scientific approach to monsters. My daughter is now convinced that monsters are so scary due to a defence mechanism whereby they puff themselves up (like her bluey Lurch), to scare off potential predators (children) who they are convinced will eat them alive. She now feels sorry for them. She also knows how to turn off 'scary robots' (I googled electrical circuits and showed her that an interruption in electrical currents will instantly render any scary robot powerless, baw haw haw...), and that skeletons are just people without any muscles or skin, so they'll fall over as soon as you blow hard enough.
> Not bad for a 4yo
> ...




Oooh i forgot him!!!

Literally roflmao at defensive mechanisims etc!!! thats gold!

oh and Poggle, Nighthawk is 100% right. enjoy every minute. the good ones definately outweigh the bad ones and there is nothing better then when you little one comes up and gives you a random "i love you, mum/dad".


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Dec 7, 2011)

I run a few websites of the kind that links can't be published here! That keeps the money rolling in while I do snake relocations, snake talks etc which has really taken off making me a very happy guy.


----------



## gosia (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it depends on the day and time of the day. I am a taxi driver, a judge, a referee, a teacher, accountant, purchasing officer, treasurer, a nurse, a doctor, fashon adviser, gardener, cleaner, chef, psychologist, hair dresser.....in one word a mother 24/7)))

In my spare time (because I have sooooooo much of it) I am on 2 schools committees and do books for my husbands business.

Before kids ...I was a general manager at a car mechanical workshop


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 7, 2011)

Geriatric health care. Why? Because I'm good at it and I get to make peoples last few weeks of life as comfortable as possible.

A bad day at the office for me is losing patients and having to shelve my grief, put on a professional face to comfort grieving relatives.
The stress levels are pretty high.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Geriatric health care. Why? Because I'm good at it and I get to make peoples last few weeks of life as comfortable as possible.
> 
> A bad day at the office for me is losing patients and having to shelve my grief, put on a professional face to comfort grieving relatives.
> The stress levels are pretty high.



With our aging population we need lots more people like you.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Geriatric health care. Why? Because I'm good at it and I get to make peoples last few weeks of life as comfortable as possible.
> 
> A bad day at the office for me is losing patients and having to shelve my grief, put on a professional face to comfort grieving relatives.
> The stress levels are pretty high.



My mum does that too... I couldn't. It would break my heart, way too much of a softy.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 7, 2011)

well.... full time APSer ... oh and i go to that thing what they call it? umm school i think it is


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 7, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> With our aging population we need lots more people like you.





newtolovingsnake said:


> My mum does that too... I couldn't. It would break my heart, way too much of a softy.



Thanks guys.
It can be pretty tough but it feels good to know you're making a difference so they can die relatively pain free and with dignity.


----------



## K3nny (Dec 7, 2011)

currently studying for a Bsc in food science and nutrition in uni, hopefully becoming a clinical nutritionist in a few years time (masters and possibly a PhD if it's in the cards) and perhaps a minor stint in psychology? who knows.

Why? Used to be pretty pudgy (ok, tubby) up till middle school, at which point i turned 180 degrees and became highly body conscious and dieted in a really really bad way. After the first year i moved overseas i started to deal with my body issues and started eating healthily again, and that's sort of how it started.

before this i considered veterinary sciences, doctor (couldn't handle the "i'm sorry" speech to a patient's family which is why i scraped the idea), arts & graphic design, psychology, zoology and at one point law before finally deciding on what to do.


----------



## hrafna (Dec 7, 2011)

i will admit that stay at home mums don't get as much credit as they deserve, but stay at home dads get even less. while trying to establish and run my own photography company i am also looking after 2 kids as a stay at home dad. it isn't easy but i love my photography and i love my kids even more, wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

oops my bad, we did decide in another thread that us STAY AT HOME PARENTS didnt get enough credit


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Geriatric health care. Why? Because I'm good at it and I get to make peoples last few weeks of life as comfortable as possible.
> 
> A bad day at the office for me is losing patients and having to shelve my grief, put on a professional face to comfort grieving relatives.
> The stress levels are pretty high.



Same here, I work in an Aged care facility. I love my work and I know you are "not supposed to get attached to the people you care for ".....But to my mind, if you don't care you're in the wrong job !!!


----------



## CamdeJong (Dec 7, 2011)

I do shows, tours and husbandry at Snakes Downunder during my holidays (covering for everyone who takes Christmas off) and I'm a Zoology student at JCU, because I've had a passion for snakes since before I can remember and I want to spend my life studying them and educating people about them.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow compared to some of you guys, my life has been really boring and uneventful. Some of you are a real inspiration, your have never let the bad times get you down. I am glad to hear that there have been so many positive stories out of some really bad situations.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

any situation is what you make out if abnormal! You can only take what the world throws at you, smile and let the crap teach you how to be stronger!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

hrafna said:


> i will admit that stay at home mums don't get as much credit as they deserve, but stay at home dads get even less. while trying to establish and run my own photography company i am also looking after 2 kids as a stay at home dad. it isn't easy but i love my photography and i love my kids even more, wouldn't have it any other way!



You're 100% correct. My hat is off to you Hrafna. In some ways you are definitely up against it as "society" largely still sees the mother as the primary care giver and also there is the prejudice that men don't do the caring as well as women - Neither of these notions are true but old views are slow to change (but they will) and we need to respect that "family" is represented in many diverse forms.


----------



## gosia (Dec 7, 2011)

hrafna said:


> i will admit that stay at home mums don't get as much credit as they deserve, but stay at home dads get even less. while trying to establish and run my own photography company i am also looking after 2 kids as a stay at home dad. it isn't easy but i love my photography and i love my kids even more, wouldn't have it any other way!



Really? I think its the opposite. When I was the bread winner all I got was - "You are soooo lucky" "Your husband is the best"......Now that I stay home all I get is "OH..."


----------



## MrThumper (Dec 7, 2011)

Armoured Truck Driver....yup, plenty of $$$ but sorry no samples


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

MrThumper said:


> Armoured Truck Driver....yup, plenty of $$$ but sorry no samples



Awww sounds like a bum steer... :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> any situation is what you make out if abnormal! You can only take what the world throws at you, smile and let the crap teach you how to be stronger!


Thats how I attack every situation, I have just been lucky that not too much crap has been thrown my way so far.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, I kind of had some jaw-dropping moments reading through some of these threads. Honest Pirate especially, you seem like a really top person, the stay-at-home-mums and Waterrat as well, I like the people who spend their lives doing what they love, rather than live life worrying that they won't be able to enjoy their life until they are rich. For the stay at home mums and dads, there was/is a post that has been going around on facebook lately about how underappreciated being a parent is - I'll have to dig it up because it is well said.

I don't really have an interesting story - have been a waitress, cook, photographer, graphic designer, journalist, none of those professions really doing anything for me (except for wildlife photography which is my hobby) but I'm pretty happy where I am at the moment -
I work in the reptile dept at a pet store. Its close to my heart because all day I look after animals which is amazing, but I believe that there is a higher cause in working there. Many people who are very qualified at animal husbandry might go on to work in parks, wildlife hospitals or as carers etc and do amazing things for animals, but everyday at the pet store I have the ability to educate people on how to better look after their animals. And when you understand that one wrong piece of advice given to someone could be so detrimental to an animal, you realise how important the role actually is. If I can offer a little bit of help to each person that walks through the door, how many animals lives could be better? A lot of the customers are people who specialise in something, and are busy running the rest of the world and won't be reptile experts, but still love them as their pets. I've lived and breathed reptiles since childhood, so I can offer them what I know, to help them better understand their reptiles and how to care for them - that to me, is very fulfilling.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Wild-Aura said:


> Wow, I kind of had some jaw-dropping moments reading through some of these threads. Honest Pirate especially, you seem like a really top person, the stay-at-home-mums and Waterrat as well, I like the people who spend their lives doing what they love, rather than live life worrying that they won't be able to enjoy their life until they are rich. For the stay at home mums and dads, there was/is a post that has been going around on facebook lately about how underappreciated being a parent is - I'll have to dig it up because it is well said.
> 
> I don't really have an interesting story - have been a waitress, cook, photographer, graphic designer, journalist, none of those professions really doing anything for me (except for wildlife photography which is my hobby) but I'm pretty happy where I am at the moment -
> I work in the reptile dept at a pet store. Its close to my heart because all day I look after animals which is amazing, but I believe that there is a higher cause in working there. Many people who are very qualified at animal husbandry might go on to work in parks, wildlife hospitals or as carers etc and do amazing things for animals, but everyday at the pet store I have the ability to educate people on how to better look after their animals. And when you understand that one wrong piece of advice given to someone could be so detrimental to an animal, you realise how important the role actually is. If I can offer a little bit of help to each person that walks through the door, how many animals lives could be better? A lot of the customers are people who specialise in something, and are busy running the rest of the world and won't be reptile experts, but still love them as their pets. I've lived and breathed reptiles since childhood, so I can offer them what I know, to help them better understand their reptiles and how to care for them - that to me, is very fulfilling.



The pet industry needs well trained and educated people babe, so you're serving a very important role! as you said, one bit of bad advice can kill.


----------



## veenarm (Dec 7, 2011)

I must be the only IT Programmer here :\ 
Not by trade or anything, just kinda fell into it - Was big with customer service then just upped my job every 2 years til i got into IT Support my brain thinks logically and I kinda found programming logical so fell into that, and now I am now moving towards managing more, primarily small IT projects (still with the actual leg work involved as well)....


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 7, 2011)

I've always been a fan of writing and stemming from that, public speaking and acting. I modeled as a kid (managed by Joan Gibson in Sydney) and was asked to do more as a teen but declined. Anyway, I was enrolled in a BSc as a way to get my foot in the door to eventually transfer into journalism (I got a VHA in English and HA's in my other classes but failed one and didn't get the required OP for a journo course), but screwed that up due to being way too far away from the uni to commute regularly, plus I had no real motivation to a science course. 

So now I've decided to follow my dreams, I'm writing a PCA and hopefully I'll get accepted into QUT's Bachelor of Fine Arts (Drama) course for 2012 and then get accepted into the BFA Acting course next year for a 2013 start. I've always wanted to act but thought it was some unobtainable thing, which it probably is, but I figure that if I get a degree under my belt (as well as better my skills as an actor) and keep auditioning in the US and here then I'll get something one day. If not, I can always go back to my writing. 

My high school teachers pushed me to follow this, as I showed promise. I've got some really good references from them as well as some acting tapes I did in senior, which I got top marks for. Fingers crossed it works, you can never fly if you never try 


HonestPirate, your story is inspirational mate. Really awesome.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> The pet industry needs well trained and educated people babe, so you're serving a very important role! as you said, one bit of bad advice can kill.



Too right! It shouldn't be 'the way to get in the industry', it needs experienced people. Its a very big moral arguement that I have with myself from time to time. Pet stores are often in it for the money and don't care about the animals so - do I leave for moral reasons? No, because that won't shut them down or make them better. Or do I realise that there will always be pet stores, so can I work my a** off to try and make them better. Can I raise our animals to be healthy and strong, give best advice I can and help people and their pets? Absolutely!

I think my boss has it right, he hires experienced people. Our head of the fish room is a marine scientist, the reptile room has two people who have been studying, keeping and breeding reptiles for at least 10 years, the dog department had a groomer and vet nurse, with a vet starting soon, and the bird man has been a bird man for about 15 years now. Hopefully the industry is on its way up and will get better and better.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds good Kawasakirider good luck mate, and yes Honest pirate congrats on doing so well.


----------



## sutto75 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a Baker/Pastry chef and i do it because its what i was born to do. Hate working nights but thats the job.


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Sounds good Kawasakirider good luck mate, and yes Honest pirate congrats on doing so well.



Thanks mate. Hopefully it can work out!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you to all those who have replied. it is great to hear your stories


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 7, 2011)

Wild-Aura said:


> Too right! It shouldn't be 'the way to get in the industry', it needs experienced people. Its a very big moral arguement that I have with myself from time to time. Pet stores are often in it for the money and don't care about the animals so - do I leave for moral reasons? No, because that won't shut them down or make them better. Or do I realise that there will always be pet stores, so can I work my a** off to try and make them better. Can I raise our animals to be healthy and strong, give best advice I can and help people and their pets? Absolutely!
> 
> I think my boss has it right, he hires experienced people. Our head of the fish room is a marine scientist, the reptile room has two people who have been studying, keeping and breeding reptiles for at least 10 years, the dog department had a groomer and vet nurse, with a vet starting soon, and the bird man has been a bird man for about 15 years now. Hopefully the industry is on its way up and will get better and better.



I've just started going to a pet store in Brissy, they have a juvenile spotted in there with a sign saying "so and so wants to purchase this snake once it starts feeding", it's got nothing to hide under and no water....


----------



## Beard (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm about to apply to get back in as a firefighter (following on from my previous post). i was contracted many years ago but quit due to an injury. now i'm fighting fit.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 7, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I've just started going to a pet store in Brissy, they have a juvenile spotted in there with a sign saying "so and so wants to purchase this snake once it starts feeding", it's got nothing to hide under and no water....



"so and so" will be waiting a while I reckon...


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say so, good on you for trying to do your bit to make it better!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

It has been so nice to read a thread where there has been absolutely no nastiness!!! 

Its also nice to find out a bit more about our fellow APS'ers and what makes them tick. Thanks everyone that has shared! and thanks Poggle for asking such an interesting question!


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 7, 2011)

Agreed, it was a very interesting thread. Parts were inspiring and others restored faith that there are good caring human beings out there


----------



## tyler97 (Dec 7, 2011)

i work at maccas haha but would love to get an aprentaship in carpentary lol. anyone hiring first yr aprentices at 14yrs old lol on the central coast 2259? lol


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 7, 2011)

I organise training for Indigenous Ranger groups in the Top End. I used to deliver the training and will go back to it soon, I miss the field time and the pleasure of introducing new concepts to people (and I always learn every bit as much as I teach).

I've always loved country and by the time I was 6 I knew that countrymen knew this place much much better than anyone. 

I was a single parent for a lot of my daughter's early life and still managed to work in remote areas and follow my passions. 

No regrets, quite the opposite, to your dreams be true (or die trying!)


----------



## Squinty (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a refrigeration mechanic for a national supermarket chain. It's a pretty 'cool' job. Lol. I really enjoy my job. I doubt I could see myself ever doing anything else !


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 7, 2011)

I operate a smash tow truck on call 24/7 , this leaves me at home a lot between jobs . At home I have been a single parent for a very long time , first separated then widowed . Finally the kids are almost grown up . 23 year old boy , qualified diesel mechanic left home . 18 year old girl at home but studying for children services . 16 year old girl doing hairdressing and beauty course . Soon they will be able to afford to keep me for a change :]


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Squinty said:


> I am a refrigeration mechanic for a national supermarket chain. It's a pretty 'cool' job. Lol. I really enjoy my job. I doubt I could see myself ever doing anything else !


Squinty I am sorry but that pun was terrible lol.


----------



## Squinty (Dec 7, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Squinty I am sorry but that pun was terrible lol.



Im here all week folks......... Hahaha


----------



## DanNG (Dec 7, 2011)

I print  ink is running through my veins


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

I reckon if we pooled together and bought our own island we'd have enough professionals here to have our own country 
Could you imagine APS passports? 
(What print would you like on your passport, BHP, Scrubbie, Carpet? We've got some graphic designers who can do the job up a treat )


----------



## FAY (Dec 7, 2011)

I personally do not think I could live with any of you in close proximity of an island LOL


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't say it had to be a small island. We'd need a large one anyway, for all of the enclosures...


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 7, 2011)

Hrmmm 

I'm a Mum .... all that i am and all that i ever wanted to be .... cant wish for much more than that in life ....
myself and my husband decided long ago if we had children i wanted to stay at home so i could be the person that raised them i know its not for everyone but i wanted to be there for my kids not some stranger in some after school care place that wouldnt give two hoots ...
Hrmmmm life hasent been easy for us as i'm sure alot of you have gone through yourself .... we lost our 1st son to SIDS back just gone 16 years ago at the age of almost 5 months old on the 4th of december so this time of year has always been very tough on us.... I have two awesome boys one almost 15 and one just turned 13 they are my reason for waking up each day the very reason i draw my next breath .... 
so yeah i wont go on anymore .... i'm just a mum .... try and be a good person .... all anyone can do in life !



FAY said:


> I personally do not think I could live with any of you in close proximity of an island LOL


not even if i bring the scones ????


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 7, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> i'm just a mum ....



Oi! Get rid of that "just"... and its Mum not mum


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2011)

Wild-Aura said:


> Oi! Get rid of that "just"... and its Mum not mum



Pronounced "Le-jend"


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 8, 2011)

Iv'e done quite a few jobs over the years, ive been a fabricator and a detailer even studied herpetology and vet science. but i did trades in, believe it or not, hairdressing and makeup  lol pretty embarrassing but what's done is done,and chicks dig it  hahah 
interesting thread! 
smithy.


----------



## cwebb (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! What a great thread 

i work at coles, in the deli. why? because slicing meat and stickng my head in a case full of dead fish excites me.

I just finished my first year of uni doing a double degree of marketing and advertising, and hated every second of it. now i am searching for a full time job, so i can afford to support myself through the associate degree of policing, which would make me a probationary constable in a year.

I really want to be a cop and work with young people. a year ago this month, a 16 year old boy, who was a friend, lost his life in a drink driving accident, just 6 days before christmas. It rocked my whole town. the day after the news, myself and about 60 other youths met at a park in town for a sort of memorial service. his mum, who is an amazing woman, told us she had to identify tj by the ring on his finger, that was all that was left of him. tjs death touched everyone of bathurst, he was such a beautiful kid, who died in the most horrible and undignified way. unfortunately, months past and people seemed to forget what happened, and kids, even those who were friends with tj, are still getting done for drinking driving and speeding.. things that are totally avoidable yet can kill. i would love to be a police youth worker who can help to steer kids back on track and get them the help they need to change their life.

I also hate drugs. i am 18 and i can count on my hands the people i know who HAVENT done.drugs, which disgusts me. everyone i know takes pills, or smokes weed. its not that im hanging with the wrong crowd, its just what kids do now. I have never done illegal drugs and i never will. ive watched substance abuse tear my sisters family apart. my nephews dad has been on rehab for drug abuse all year, and everyday he cries saying.he misses his dad. he is 5 and im pretty sure he is depressed. i wish i could just make people understand that your life is great, youre alive stop complaining!! You dont need drugs to make you feel better. in the long run drugs will only make your life WORSE. in my lifetime, i hope i can get young people to understand...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow - first pages are a real smash hit - I haven't had time to get through page 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8.... That might be today's job... But single mums/dads, stay home partners... It's an amazing but the least rewarded job on the planet.

Here's my idea of the 'perfect' world scenario.

1 parent from the family stays home, they build a network in the community so if this parent was to be sick or unable to look after junior, someone in the community would be able to help. The other partner brings home the food (not just bacon). And at least two or three times a month the community helps out to allow the partners to 'enjoy' themselves.

Why doesn't that seem to work now-a-days?

And if there was the unfortunate case where a single parent was raising the child (as in my case and others that I've read so far) then the community should be solid enough to be able to help out.

Well... Why am I a teacher? A teacher of physics and science?

I always love the "Those that can't do, teach...."

Simple answer to that, "Those that can't teach, can't see the future in us...."

I did have a choice of a few jobs. One was an environmental scientist... But *yawn.... I could do better for the environment as one person in front of hundreds, than one person with my back against the wall with ignorant farmers!

I was thinking of air traffic control... Unfortunately I found out I was colour blind... Ever seen the movie Little Miss Sunshine.... Well, not quite as dramatic, but, it meant no air traffic control for me...

I was so lucky to get into teaching, because firstly... It allowed me to travel ALL of the east coast of Australia, experience things I've never experienced, move (back) to rural NZ and... Now am the head of sciences at South Otago High School!

And... About to go on a 6 week vacation from South Otago to Nelson Bays... to Punakaiki to Franz Joseph... To Alexandra and Queenstown... To Tuatapere to Curio Bay.... And then amble home after the dog and I enjoy 31 days of having to do NOTHING!!! (except survive and pitch a tent at various locations).

So... Teaching... And I know of a few other teachers here who probably agree.... There's no way you do it for the money or the holidays - though there's no way you could do it if it wasn't for those holidays!

PS - cwebb - I don't do drugs, at all! And I don't hang with people that do... Unfortunately, I wished I could say the same for some of my students. A terrible waste. Some could have easily gone on to be sporting heroes, medical doctors, etc etc - but they waste their lives when so young!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Make sure you take plenty of pics Slim6y


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 8, 2011)

IT support, but I absolutely hate it. I finished B. Engineering (Software) at the end of last year, so I'm looking around for programming related jobs.

Really though, I hate working for other people. I hate the power tripping and ego that seems to come from managers.
I dislike how management and business in general are largely male dominated and an absolute boy's club.
I hate being stuck in a dead end job where managers don't recognise skills and treat you as a naive moron because you're young.

Eventually I'd like to combine my programming skills with foreign exchange, and become a full time trader.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Make sure you take plenty of pics Slim6y



It's the WHOLE idea of this journey! It's a photography trip - no herps... (most likely) Plenty of birds (feathered and the like), scenery and hopefully some of the more unusual scenes. The SLR batteries are going to get their work out! I purchased a 2TB external especially for the journey!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to see some pics of a Kiwi bird


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> I want to see some pics of a Kiwi bird



Can't take the dog onto conservation land - so the kiwi 'bird' won't be on my target.

Luckily I'll come across plenty of Weka - they look like kiwi's (to some degree) and so if I get a 'blurry' shot of one of them, I'll post it as a kiwi 

I also probably won't be coming across any takahe, or kakapo - which is a total shame. The dog does limit my entering conservation lands. But, where I can, and he'll be safe, I'll venture into some of the bushland without him. 

I can't wait to get back to Franz Josef and Fox Glaciers - it's been over 15 years since I last visited! I'm so so so excited for it! 

And this is why I teach


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> I want to see some pics of a Kiwi bird



The only place I know of up the coast that slim could get close enough to photograph a kiwi doesn't allow flash photography. Eco house in Hokitika.
You'll be going past there Slim, you should check it out. It's a bit budge, but the giant eel display is pretty darn cool, especially at feeding time, the crays look delicious, there's tuatara and the kiwi tend to cruise pretty close to the glass.
Also there used to be some good musseling spots up along the coast road there and up around Okarito on the way to Franz. I don't know how it is now, we're talking about a decade, but definitely have a few stops; there's some very subtle accesses to the beach between Puni and Greymouth with scenery to die for.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

After bub is born next year and i save up some more hols, i will be coming over to NZ.... i may just have to sneak a kiwi back with me... the bird i mean.... um the flightles bird,... ok not working for me ... Not a woman :S


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> After bub is born next year and i save up some more hols, i will be coming over to NZ.... i may just have to sneak a kiwi back with me... the bird i mean.... um the flightles bird,... ok not working for me ... Not a woman :S



I'll shout you a Monteiths then when you're here... We can go check out some jewelled gex too if you're in my area 

As for kiwis - yeah, you'll want to get to either Stewart Island or one of the other conservation islands (you'll need to book those sorts of things).

It's a trip I plan doing in the next few years.


----------



## snakefinda86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Donut king  why- cos I love donuts!!!


----------



## barry71 (Dec 8, 2011)

Im a plumber by trade. Was a house dad for the 4 best years of my life. Now i have the best job in the world, I build reptile enclosures for Reptiles Inc.

Thanks Richard


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Wow - first pages are a real smash hit - I haven't had time to get through page 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8.... That might be today's job... But single mums/dads, stay home partners... It's an amazing but the least rewarded job on the planet.
> 
> Here's my idea of the 'perfect' world scenario.
> 
> ...



I like the way you think. We are lucky enough to have a great support network and quite often get given a break to have some mummy and daddy time by either my husbands parents or my very good friend who's daughter is my daughters "bwestest fwiend" as they say. 

i also have many single parent family's around us that we as a group try to do the same for. I think that its probably more important for them to get a break because they have no partner to support them or give them 5 minutes of me time, so that they can recharge. 

I may be a bit old fashioned in my thoughts, but growing up in a single parent family where we had to go to a babysitters nearly every day because mum had to work to support us, it was one of the things I had said that if my situation allowed, I would never do, and even though financially it isnt easy it is whats best for me and my bubba.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha I WISH I could let the little guy out of my sight for 5 seconds !!!!!! Cant do it; need to know he's there and he's ok.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

hahaha! yes but he's brand new!!! its taken me 3 yrs to be able to not stress!!! Plus we wanna have number 2 and she makes that very hard!!!!LOL


----------



## saximus (Dec 8, 2011)

Slightly off topic but does anyone else read the topic of this thread and picture Arnold Schwarzenegger saying "Who is your daddy and what does he do?"
It happens to me every time


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Slightly off topic but does anyone else read the topic of this thread and picture Arnold Schwarzenegger saying "Who is your daddy and what does he do?"
> It happens to me every time




UM no, but now you have me literally LOL'ing and my daughter is looking at me as if I am crazy!!!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Nope; just you big guy.














Now, get back to da chopper.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Slightly off topic but does anyone else read the topic of this thread and picture Arnold Schwarzenegger saying "Who is your daddy and what does he do?"
> It happens to me every time



No... but I do now...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not a tumor lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> hahaha! yes but he's brand new!!! its taken me 3 yrs to be able to not stress!!! Plus we wanna have number 2 and she makes that very hard!!!!LOL



And then you get to number 3 where you're almost not bothering signing the eldest into kindy but just throwing them over the fence instead and making a run for it...
J/K. Except after long weekends.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> hahaha! yes but he's brand new!!!



Yeah he is indeed.....what dya reckon- does he look happy enough ?


----------



## saximus (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, cute kid. He's gonna grow up to be one of the cool kids for sure


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah clearly he got all his looks from his Mum, and his attitude from Dad.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry HP - but it's been a while (11 years) since I owned a tot... But what is that thing he's sitting in...?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

its like this furry head supporty kinda doovalackie....its a little portable thing that we just use in bed or on his bouncey chair


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Sorry HP - but it's been a while (11 years) since I owned a tot... But what is that thing he's sitting in...?



Looks like a car seat??

Or what Pirate said! 

He is so super cute Tone! I wouldnt let him outta my sight either.......id struggle just putting him down! :lol: Nawwww baby cuddles are the best!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> And then you get to number 3 where you're almost not bothering signing the eldest into kindy but just throwing them over the fence instead and making a run for it...
> J/K. Except after long weekends.




hAHAHA! On a bad day i tell people that i feel like throwing matilda out the window!!! 

The worst is that she acts all cute and innocent and people say to me "oh but she's such a good girl". Yeah? you wait until your back is turned! lols.

Theres a poem that suits her to a T- There was a little girl who had a little curl, right in the middle of her forehead, when she was good, she was very, very good, and when she was bad she was horrid!!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I'll shout you a Monteiths then when you're here... We can go check out some jewelled gex too if you're in my area
> 
> As for kiwis - yeah, you'll want to get to either Stewart Island or one of the other conservation islands (you'll need to book those sorts of things).
> 
> It's a trip I plan doing in the next few years.




Ill hold you too it now


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh doesnt she look so happy! Smile for mummy Matilda!! She is beautiful with or without a smile.......& i can see that you are lying, she couldnt possibly be any trouble!  As for that poem, my nanna used to sing that to me all the time as a little girl.......& i now i sing it to my daughter also!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2011)

Awwwww they are gorgeous HonestPirate and newtolovingsnake! I'd share mine but all my pics are on the hard-drive of my laptop. Which my middle 'angel' poured an entire cup of water over. Bless his cotton socks...


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Cue: the kid shots ! Matilda is gorgeous; look at the evil lurking under those eyes; LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

She hates getting her photo taken!!! every time i get the camera out she pulls that head! she is very cute though, and those curls, well they are just incredible! I have dead straight hair and never expected id have this little blonde bag of curls! (when i get asked where the curls come from i tell people it must be her daddy's back hair cos he is bald!) she was pretty much bald until the last 12 months too!



HonestPirate said:


> Cue: the kid shots ! Matilda is gorgeous; look at the evil lurking under those eyes; LOVE IT !!!!




You got it in one HP, she definitely has evil lurking in those eyes! LOL, and alot of mischievousness!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep- my 7 yr old is RED as- with both of us being Brunette, we always get "where'd she get that hair from". Used to cut a bit but now our routine is: "Well my Dad's Greek and Mum's Welsh, so Im thinking Postman".


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

nawww your postman produces great looking kids,


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah that's why he gets a 6 pack of Coronas every Xmas Eve. Best delivery he ever made.


----------



## saximus (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha she looks way too much like you to belong to the postman.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

My mini me's, Tiarne (9 going on 21) & Izaiah (6 going on being kicked outta home  ) Nah, i love these brats to pieces, they are proof i have done some good in this world!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

hahaha! its been raining here on and off for 2 weeks so i can sympathise with the getting kicked outta home bit!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, he sure has his moments! But in all seriousness, he has the biggest heart for any 6yr old that i have ever met, he is such a sweety! Tiarne, she is & has always been as close to perfect as you get, she is my princess........i just need to learn how to slow the growing up part down though........we seem to have gone from 'disney princess' to 'boys' overnight! :?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> hahaha! its been raining here on and off for 2 weeks so i can sympathise with the getting kicked outta home bit!!!



Yep. Playstation and Disney Channel and musical instruments are saving us right now from being certified criminally insane hahaha


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 8, 2011)

Just finished school and working 3 jobs until i start tafe for personal training and then off to uni for personal training/pdhpe


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Dec 8, 2011)

builder to the rich and shameless , before that worked in retail as a manager , now i get headaches if i stay in a shopping centres too long


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Yeah, he sure has his moments! But in all seriousness, he has the biggest heart for any 6yr old that i have ever met, he is such a sweety! Tiarne, she is & has always been as close to perfect as you get, she is my princess........i just need to learn how to slow the growing up part down though........we seem to have gone from 'disney princess' to 'boys' overnight! :?



Oh no! thats a day i am not looking forward too!!! thankfully i still have quite a few year before then!!!



HonestPirate said:


> Yep. Playstation and Disney Channel and musical instruments are saving us right now from being certified criminally insane hahaha



No fox here, thanking the wiggles atm!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

Im actually thanking the rain! My kids love puddles! They have their boots & coats on, & they are fighting the 'storms' on their pirate ship aka trampoline! :lol:

P.S- I have now wrapped all presents! Go me! 


P.P.S- I take back my 'thanking the rain' comment........my 'pirates' just made a lovely new mud design on my carpets.......all the way from the front door, halfway up the hall......they then turn around when one of them realised & so we have them going back out the door again too! :shock:

For those of you 'soon to be parents'..........on 'those' kinda days......just remember, they go to sleep at night! :lol:


----------



## s_bennets (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in emergency communications management....i.e., if you get bitten by a snake, you call us


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

s_bennets said:


> I'm in emergency communications management....i.e., if you get bitten by a snake, you call us



ahhh so you should be popular amongst us


----------



## tyler97 (Dec 8, 2011)

tyler97 said:


> i work at maccas haha but would love to get an aprentaship in carpentary lol. anyone hiring first yr aprentices at 14yrs old lol on the central coast 2259? lol



anyone?????? hahahaha


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

Why dont ya hand out pamphlets  or mow lawns


----------



## Defective (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Oh no! thats a day i am not looking forward too!!! thankfully i still have quite a few year before then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No fox here, thanking the wiggles atm!


^^I saw my brother last night who is 14 in 3 months and i remember everything about him while we lived with dad, getting photos of him growing up, school photos, sitting on the grass reading to him, getting up when i heard him wake up at 6am and putting on 'bob the builder' watching tape after tape singing and dancing....and in 4 years he won't want his daggy 28yr old half sister around but i'll still have those memories of watching in amazement as he played guitar for me, as he sat next to me at 13 and a half and just hugged me!

those kids are welcome at my place when i leave home anytime!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Why dont ya hand out pamphlets  or mow lawns



dont u mean Panfluts, or even mowe lorns. :evil:


----------



## emmbo (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a disability support worker, for people with physical and mental disabilities.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

emmbo said:


> I'm a disability support worker, for people with physical and mental disabilities.



rewarding job


----------



## waikare (Dec 8, 2011)

hooker the oldest profession in the world lmfao


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

oh wow, a male hooker. You must have a huge snake


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was waiting for someone to go down the line of male gigolo lol


----------



## slim6y (Dec 8, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I was waiting for someone to go down the line of male gigolo lol



OH WHY? WHY? Why would I be infracted for saying exactly what you all know I was going to say... WHY???


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2011)

Beard said:


> Other times i hate the world and think people are selfish, disgusting creatures



That's exactly the impression retail left me with.



saximus said:


> When you become an adult you'll realise it was the best/easiest time of your life



Sorry, Saximus, I have to disagree here. If you have a supportive family and your school life runs smoothly, that's probably true. If you don't, childhood can be hell - and you are powerless to change things. For me, adulthood was my chance to take control. Yes, it comes with increased responsibility, but also greater choice.



Trouble said:


> I am currently teaching myself photography as I can't find any decent (and affordable/my price range) photography courses in my area.



Good on you, Trouble, for taking the initiative and keep the motivation up!



ozziepythons said:


> Don't dig in your heels with excuses not to leave, as a bad job will eat your life away.



Agreed. I just left a job like that. Ha, I moved 3000 kilometres away to Cairns to escape it!



Waterrat said:


> Conclusion: there is a life after full-time job ... and a good one too.



I need to hear things like this!


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 8, 2011)

I teach high school science. I used to work in medical research, but I got bored with it. Life is never boring when you deal with teenagers every day. I'm the cool teacher with a big python in my lab!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> A bad day at the office for me is losing patients and having to shelve my grief, put on a professional face to comfort grieving relatives. The stress levels are pretty high.



Oh wow. I wouldn't be able to cope with a job like that. Somebody has to do it I guess, so thanks for being one of them.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Yeah, he sure has his moments! But in all seriousness, he has the biggest heart for any 6yr old that i have ever met, he is such a sweety! Tiarne, she is & has always been as close to perfect as you get, she is my princess........i just need to learn how to slow the growing up part down though........we seem to have gone from 'disney princess' to 'boys' overnight! :?





HonestPirate said:


> Yep. Playstation and Disney Channel and musical instruments are saving us right now from being certified criminally insane hahaha





pythonmum said:


> I teach high school science. I used to work in medical research, but I got bored with it. Life is never boring when you deal with teenagers every day. I'm the cool teacher with a big python in my lab!




if you had of been my science teacher I may have listened!!1


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> if you had of been my science teacher I may have listened!!1


Yes, it's amazing how many lessons I can use the snake for. I've used him for everything from the letter S for kindy kids through to year 12 Biology and sensory specialisations in animals. The students always pay more attention when you have a real animal around.


----------



## Carnelian (Dec 8, 2011)

Another stay at home mum here...I have 4 kidlets aged 10-15. I am also the home tutor/teacher as they all do distance education, not something I ever planned & man... my patience is now shot. Not exactly a job but my hubby & I also take care of wildlife & have done since before my baby was born. It makes me feel like I am contributing by help the animals & helping people understand them also.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 8, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Yep- my 7 yr old is RED as- with both of us being Brunette, we always get "where'd she get that hair from". Used to cut a bit but now our routine is: "Well my Dad's Greek and Mum's Welsh, so Im thinking Postman".



My best mates family is like that, the whole family is brunette, but every 2nd generation, a red head pops out somewhere. My best mate, her grandmother, and her great great grandmother.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow.... some great stories here, wish mine was half as exciting or inspirational...... well, i suppose i'm still 'young'.

Whilst studying i was always in retail, going from supermarket to fashion retail. that was from the age of 14 to 19.

I then made the big move to the UK on my own, i got a job at Maccas for the first 5 weeks i was there and then was lucky enough to fall into my next job which took up the following 5 years - Flight Attendant! This was the most amazing job in that you experienced so much, travel, culture, fun and partying. It was an amazing experience and i made the most of it. To this day i still think about going back to it, but living out of a suitcase and being away from home is hard. I wouldn't be able to have all my pets if i went back to it 

Since being back in Melbourne i spent a year working on the front desk in a CBD hotel. The last 2 years i have worked in customer service/sales at a bank. This has been a great experience as it has really helped me sort out my finances (as previously i had no concept lol). It has enabled me to buy a nice little collection of reptiles and start on my next goal of saving for a house!

Next year i have decided to study Div2 in nursing. I am a caring nurturing person and wish to do a job where i feel like i can make a difference in peoples lives. An interesting and challenging job that is different everyday.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll have to wait until tomorrow to read all of this as i'm tuckered out after a glass of wine. 

In the meantime; I'm a private veterinary nurse for two little dogs who have a whole truckload of medical conditions that means they require round the clock care. I work start work well before their owner goes to work until she's home again in the late afternoon so that she can still manage to hold down her job, get her day-to-day jobs done and still have a life other than these dogs. We love them so much that all the work, medications and strange routines are worth it. More often than not i come home from work covered in a mix of poop, pee, vomit and mucous, smelling like dog food (i spend several hours a day pedantically cutting up their food due to their medical conditions) and worn out from the constant minute to minute care. 

Don't get me wrong, i love my job and i do find it satisfying but sometimes wonder what the next step will be due to caring for animals with a terminal illness.

End goal? I'd like to be a police officer one day but i don't see that happening any time soon if at all. All this talk of 'youth support' and pre-empting the issues sound like a good idea and great way to get job satisfaction. Mmmm, potential.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had a bit of a rocky start to my working life. I left school with no idea what I wanted to do so, not wanting to bludge off Dad, I tried to get a job in anything. I ended up working in a bookshop because of my ability to remember book titles and authors, even if I'd never read them. No matter how much I love books, retail was totally the wrong job for me. The constant demands of customers were like baby birds screaming, "I want, I want, I want, I want," and a hell of a lot less cute. The consumerism made me want to throw up. Plus my health was deteriorating. I felt exhausted all the time and spent every weekend recovering but never catching up. I was on a downward spiral. 

After two years of that full time, I finally got to uni with idealistic visions of doing a media degree so I could make films. I didn't get into the course I wanted and had to take my second preference instead, which was much less practical and bored me to tears. I didn't care about cultural studies or postmodernism and really should have transferred into something more appropriate, but I felt like that would be giving up. (Not true - if you discover you're in the wrong course, change now. Please.) So I stupidly stuck it out. (And I continued to work at the bookshop on weekends.)

So I ended up with a BMedia and still no clue. Again I searched for anything I could find. This time I ended up typing legal transcripts. It was supposed to be a stop-gap job and became anything but. (Let's just say when I finally resigned I got a long service leave payout.) It took only a few months for the novelty to wear off and then a few short weeks for it to become excruciatingly dull. At the same time we were transferring to digital sound, which was awful compared with the old-fashioned audiotapes, so I'd often end up near tears because I couldn't understand what people were saying. Quite a failing in an audio typist. Then, on top of that, I got RSI from the typing.

Determined to keep working, I took no time off work and pounced upon the company's offer of a new position - proofreading transcripts, something I'd wanted to try anyway. I'm naturally good at spotting mistakes in the English language and I thought it might lead into an editing career. At the same time I went through occupational therapy for about nine months to get my hands and arms back to some kind of normality. I went from having no idea what I wanted to do to having no idea what kind of jobs I could cope with. For some years I felt too scared to leave a position I knew I could handle, even if I hated it. 

In the meantime I tried more studies, first a Graduate Diploma in Education, which I didn't finish, and then a Graduate Certificate in Editing and Publishing, which I did. Then I had a couple more health problems - some related to how much I hated my job, some not. I did start looking for work, on and off, without success. Then something happened that changed my entire life. Without revealing what it was, because I don't feel comfortable laying it out for the whole world, I discovered my self-worth and a fragile yet strengthening sense of confidence. 

Two weeks ago I took a risk and quit my job, moving to Cairns to do a Bachelor of Science at JCU. I intend to major in zoology once I've passed my bridging courses. I live right by the rainforest - where I've always wanted to live - and I'm happy here. I have no job yet, but the possibilities seem endless. I have my proofreading skills and I want to hone my photography skills. I love animals and can see myself educating people about them - once I get over my fear of public speaking. I write fiction in my head all the time and want to try to publish some of that. Once I've got a bit of scientific knowledge under my belt, I could try my hand at science journalism. I now feel like I'm on the right track. 

Speaking of writing, this post looks like I've just attempted to write my autobiography (although I've left quite a few juicy bits out). If you got to the end, thanks for reading.  Here's to following your dreams.


----------



## hannah90 (Dec 8, 2011)

I left school at 16 went to tafe but couldn't afford to pay rent and the bills so I went to work at maccas and then fell pregnant with my 1st son so I stopped working just before my due date then before he turned one I went back to work but this time at Big W cause I had a wedding to pay for then after the wedding I became pregnant again. Now I'm a full time stay at home mummy. Ive just moved from Qld tO SA and now I am looking into UNI courses. My beautiful sons aged almost 4 and 1.5 keep me very busy.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Dec 8, 2011)

I work at BHP as a maintenance team leader in Port Hedland.....Why? because I get a stupid amount of money for doing very little sometimes , other times it's hell on earth!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Hugs for you Renenet..... just felt like you needed one.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Dec 8, 2011)

Chef, why? Because it seamed like a good idea at the time! What I'm aiming for ATM, Helicopter pilot!


----------



## cactus2u (Dec 8, 2011)

Cheers everyone some good interesting posts.
I really didnt like school or my parents @ the time so ran away from [email protected] & became a beach bum That didn't allow a life so got a job as butcher Worked there for 18mths till the boss skipped over to Aust leaving heaps of debt So ended up in the concrete game for a few years . Got sick of that so got a job Flying in & out of the Urawera's (NZ state forest) via helicopter as a professional possum culler did that until $$ dropped out of fur prices So back to concrete again In '88 I had a major bike accident Head first into the bull bars of a Nissan patrol. Smashed just about every bone in my body So was laid up on Accident comp for 10 odd years Became a Tattooist for 2 yrs then that started taking a toll on my broken bod so sold my house & went to Whangarei for the warmer climate. I was always pretty good @ cooking so bought a cafe which we had for 3yrs At 37yrs old we decided to have our last child so sold the cafe & became a stay @ home dad so my wife could persue her real estate career. Five years later We jumped the ditch for a even warmer climate of Darwin 3 mths later we Bought a house bus in Brizzy & traveled north to Cairns Ended up sub contracting to local council as a caretaker/ security on one of their properties Been here 3.5 yrs now Best part of living in the Kuranda rainforest is I get to see a few wild reps on my nightly patrols so all in all its ok. But when i do the fortnightly start the bus up The travel itch comes to the fore again .......... Like Waterrat I started out as a butcher now a Kuranda hippie so theres hope for me yet.... waiting on the next road of life to take


----------



## Renenet (Dec 9, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> Hugs for you Renenet..... just felt like you needed one.



Thanks. Honestly, I do feel like things are looking up. I think I shared that story to help others who might be going through a similar situation.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay84 you forgot to mention private zoo keeper as your profession. The amount you have would almost be a full time job to look after lol.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all. I`m a full time Mummydaddy of 2 kids 5 and 6 yrso. Why ? Cos mum put on her reboks and did a runner 3 and a half yrs ago. Merry EXmas.


----------



## El_Lagarto (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a liar, I mean lawyer.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Hi all. I`m a full time Mummydaddy of 2 kids 5 and 6 yrso. Why ? Cos mum put on her reboks and did a runner 3 and a half yrs ago. Merry EXmas.



Bluetonguesblack, there seems to be a disturbing amount of this happening of late (I know of a couple of cases near me). Thumbs up to you for stepping into what has probably been a challenging and rewarding situation in many ways. 



El_Lagarto said:


> I'm a liar, I mean lawyer.



Brahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

El_Lagarto said:


> I'm a liar, I mean lawyer.


Well lawyers are normally called snakes so it's not a hard stretch to think about keeping them lol.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 9, 2011)

AndrewHenderson said:


> I work at BHP as a maintenance team leader in Port Hedland.....Why? because I get a stupid amount of money for doing very little sometimes , other times it's hell on earth!



Haha, I had to read that twice to understand it... "I work at black headed python as a" ..... I'm thinkin what?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Hi all. I`m a full time Mummydaddy of 2 kids 5 and 6 yrso. Why ? Cos mum put on her reboks and did a runner 3 and a half yrs ago. Merry EXmas.



I really cant understand how any parent can do this, but especially mothers!

Good on you for stepping up to the plate!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Dec 9, 2011)

Some people on here have/had some full on careers etc.
Well done.

I've had my share of retail jobs while going through school etc.
Mainly at Kmart and Woolies (aka safeway for the southerners)

But now I am a Senior/Project lead Drafter working in various disciplines. Structural, Civil, Architectural, Electrical, Mechanical, Aviation, Landscape, Environmental and Water.
Most projects I work on are Major Projects (most recent is the South Road Superway in Adelaide) so I get to travel a bit for each of the different projects.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 9, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Hi all. I`m a full time Mummydaddy of 2 kids 5 and 6 yrso. Why ? Cos mum put on her reboks and did a runner 3 and a half yrs ago. Merry EXmas.



How the hell? Seriously? You may as well as me to cut off my own toes. Good on you for the job you do, I wouldn't call her mum. It takes more than genetics to make a mum or a dad.
Then again I don't know the full story, so I'll bite my tongue on the rest as it's a bit colourful. But again, good on you. Full respect.


----------



## Beard (Dec 9, 2011)

A bad day at the office hey.

I've recently been though a pretty serious workplace assault which had left me feeling pretty rattled for a few days though its worse than I thought. My workplace had completely ignored me and what had happened to me until a few days ago when I was informed I'm now the subject of a Police investigation as there has been an allegation from the guardians of the person (A man with an intellectual disability and severe mental illness) who assaulted me that I assaulted him, although I have been quietly assured by the investigative officer that my actions are, and are being viewed as self defence, which they were, nothing more but it doesn't make it any earier to swallow. My 'assaultive' actions were pushing the man off me while he was punching me in the face

Once my workplace recieved photographic evidence of injuries I sustained, and senior management took the time to talk to me they have been bending over backwards to ensure that I'm ok, too little too late. I've been removed from active duties for the duration of the investigation, though I have been offered some roles that look to be quite interesting in WHS and risk management, but still.........

The HR Manager is so disgusted with the way I've been treated she is refusing to have anything to do with my case.

Oh the joys of it all.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

the bite beard?


----------



## Beard (Dec 9, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> the bite beard?



Thats a part of it.

I also had 2 black eyes, bruising and scratches all over my face, shoulders, chest, back and bruising on my legs from where I was hit with a chair.

I spent nearly 20 mins pinned to the ground while I was being kicked and punched, my shirt ripped off me, 2 other support staff were virtually ineffective at assisting me. 
I was remaining professional, which is why it went on for so long. I could have come back the way he was going at me and ended it instantly but I have a professional conduct and a duty of care to adhere to.
It hasn't really helped though. I'm still in position that has left me feeling like my future in my career is uncertain which is leading to an unbelievable amount of stress and anger.

Beard isn't a happy man right now.


----------



## NotoriouS (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, some really interesting stories here! My life's been pretty straight-forward so far. Did some semi-pro kickboxing overseas and gave Karate lessons to kids under 10 whilst still studying (this is when I was 16). Then went on to complete University, took up a graduate position in a top 4 Accounting Firm and am now a Chartered Accountant working for a Government Regulator. My real passion and second job is being a committed and loving husband and father of 2 little ones


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 9, 2011)

And a HUG for you Beard..... a big one.... because there's no way I could do what you do but somebody has to.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

POOR BEARD! Big higs for you honey! unfairness and ineffectiveness seems to be the way of the world atm!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow - Beard, dude... Mate... Bug L... (kiwi accent coming through there)... Sorry to hear about your snizzle dude! 

To cheer you up... A large NZ company that has a large store in my small town (which out competes the poor small town stores of course) has just been done out of $30... I know, it's not big time robbery... But I only just worked it out when I got home... And really... I see it as a deserving break - while this has little to do with my occupation, I will see if I can twist the story around to suit... Segue coming...

When I was teaching in Cairns and the big nasty Cyclone (Yasi) came tumbling down on us - I escaped. I took my trailer and all my camping gear. If you look for the Yasi threads, you'll know the whole story. Anyway, long story short, my trailer and all camping gear was destroyed.... Hmmmm... Not by the cyclone...

Anyway - I am getting my annual 6 week holiday from teaching now... And decided I deserve to re-start my camping accessories. I've got a tent and all the other stuff coming. But those little necessities - you know, from cookers, to saucepans, first aid kits to boxes blah de blah blah....

I lost several thousand dollars worth of stuff in the trailer accident - and insurance only covered half because I couldn't prove ownership of most of the items nor could I find where they ended up.

So... At this large NZ company store I purchased nearly $500 worth of goodies for camping. I don't get plastic bags, and I needed large boxes, so all the stuff I was buying I put in the 2 x 72L boxes and took them to the counter... The lady put everything through the scanner - all except the two boxes (value $30) - she HAD the boxes to scan - I didn't hide them from her... She handed them too me, but she didn't scan them!

So, you see.... (to really make this thread relevant) I think I have discovered something....

I'm a professional THIEF!!!

OMG.. I am a common criminal.... 

But... I'm not taking those two boxes back to get them scanned - what's the rule with that? Am I going to jail???

I can't go to jail... I'm way too pretty!!!

Anyway, I also got a call up from the local supermarket telling me I had won a prize... I won a shaving set!!! So - day of awesomeness and gifts and stuff... And I even made this story thread-relevant!


----------



## Beard (Dec 9, 2011)

Hahahahahaha, well done Slim6y. 


I had to run out and do some things, and while I was out and about I was
walking back to my car and I fumbled around in my pockets, no keys there. Right-o. Locked them in the car. My NRMA membership has expire and I've forgottten to renew it......

I'd left the drivers window down a couple of inches so after taking the weather shield off I tried to get my arm through but my arm is too big. AH, I've got some things in the back I might be able to use but......the canopy is locked but I can open the side sliding window. I can't reach what I need, now my arm isn't big enough!!!!!!!!

I'm about a 15 minute walk away from home, yea, I'll walk home and get the spare key. But. The house is locked and the key is locked in my car.

I could catch a taxi to my wife's work and get her car, drive home, get the spare key, drive back to her work, catch a taxi back to my car BUT..........That would take about 2 hours and cost me about $80.

I could sit here and wait til she finishes work BUT.......thats not for another 4 hours.


Hmmmmm, what to do?

I'll have a smoke and a think (or blank out and feel sorry for myself).

A locksmith pulls up in the carpark next to me  "G'day mate, any good with car locks".

Driving home 2 mins later 


Does this make me a professional scatterbrained idiot


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 9, 2011)

Well currently I work from 8:45 - 3:10 on a $0 per hour salary. It sucks but my co-workers are great people, all the same age as me. The worst part about it? If I don't work for a bit I have to make up the time after hours, generally until 4:30.



Renenet said:


> moving to Cairns to do a Bachelor of Science at JCU. I intend to major in zoology once I've passed my bridging courses. I live right by the rainforest - where I've always wanted to live - and I'm happy here.


That's exactly what I'm planning to do... as in, EXACTLY. A month or so ago I told myself that as soon as I have the money, I'm going to move to Cairns, attend James Cook University and major in zoology. Then... breed reptiles/relocate animals/something else.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 9, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> That's exactly what I'm planning to do... as in, EXACTLY. A month or so ago I told myself that as soon as I have the money, I'm going to move to Cairns, attend James Cook University and major in zoology. Then... breed reptiles/relocate animals/something else.



You're that sick of Melbourne weather? Seriously, good luck with your goal. Since I'm doing my degree part-time, it's altogether possible I'll be finishing up just as you're starting.


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2011)

Bureaucratic wrangler in the private sector would be my job description. An ability to consistently bang ones head against a wall whilst communicating eloquently is viewed as a positive. Deciphering the intellect and rationale of a newt is also required.

I continue on with it because it pays the bills and I'm my own boss for the most part. But a change is most certainly on the horizon.


----------



## carbs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys I'm a combat engineer in the army basically among alot of other things I find bombs , and as for why ? There's alot of very personal reasons that im not gunna put up here . but I love my country and will do anything to protect her, also I love my job u get paid alot and am in the most secure job you can get and in the 4 and a bit years I've been doing it I've been paid to go to Singapore and do good will missions in the Indonesian islands and east Timor and also go to America and Canada and a few other places , there's always haters but go ahead an hate cause you will never understand what we do and why


----------



## jack (Dec 9, 2011)

i turn up each day at work and pretend to be a school teacher, i do this purely for the extensive holidays which allow me to accommodate my hobbies.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to be a storesperson (Storeman) Why? Because it was easy on the brain had loads of fun didn't have to bring work home or stress about it each day was a new day. Now Im a retired disability pensioner who has a manure load of time for looking after reps. Best Job Ever


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 9, 2011)

A lot of interesting careers out there among fellow APS members, and some interesting stories, hope you make a full recovery Beard physically and especially mentally.

Honest Pirate, good work on having everything fall into place so perfectly, it's always nice to have good luck to compensate the poor luck in life.

All the mums and dads, whether it's your only profession or not, I hope you guys know you're doing a fantastic job.

As for me, I've worked a few places, I've done the 3 most common jobs that everyone seems to do at some stage in life, delivered newspapers and catalouges, worked doing night-fill, and delivered pizzas 
As well as working at Dreamworld as a theme park attendant and doing my time through uni and wildlife volunteering.

Currently I'm doing wildlife spotter catcher work, removing and relocating displaced fauna from development sites throughout Australia, it's a fantastic opportunity to see places and animals you wouldn't normally see.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

carbs said:


> Hey guys I'm a combat engineer in the army basically among alot of other things I find bombs , and as for why ? There's alot of very personal reasons that im not gunna put up here . but I love my country and will do anything to protect her, also I love my job u get paid alot and am in the most secure job you can get and in the 4 and a bit years I've been doing it I've been paid to go to Singapore and do good will missions in the Indonesian islands and east Timor and also go to America and Canada and a few other places , there's always haters but go ahead an hate cause you will never understand what we do and why




Nothing to hate about people that serve and protect because they want to, without getting very much in return. You should be proud. I am proud of you and your fellow servicemen!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 9, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> As for me, I've worked a few places, I've done the 3 most common jobs that everyone seems to do at some stage in life, delivered newspapers and catalouges, worked doing night-fill, and delivered pizzas
> 
> Currently I'm doing wildlife spotter catcher work, removing and relocating displaced fauna from development sites throughout Australia, it's a fantastic opportunity to see places and animals you wouldn't normally see.



Your work sounds interesting. Do you actually get paid for it?

I forgot about the pizza-delivery career, which in my case lasted all of three days. It required too much coordination for me. I got lost (this was in the days before cheap GPS), delivered squashed pizzas, got short-changed and finally managed to run out of petrol. I quit before they fired me.


----------



## Beard (Dec 10, 2011)

Its funny that no one has listed their profession as "drug dealer". With 27310 members I'm sure there'd be least one.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 10, 2011)

Beard said:


> Its funny that no one has listed their profession as "drug dealer". With 27310 members I'm sure there'd be least one.




i know drug dealers arent known for being majorly smart on a whole, but they would have to be really really dumb to put that one up here


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 10, 2011)

Professional Pot Stirrer on APS lol


----------



## jack (Dec 10, 2011)

Beard said:


> Its funny that no one has listed their profession as "drug dealer". With 27310 members I'm sure there'd be least one.



based on a cursory analysis of the murdoch press i suggest about half of us would fit that description, and the rest of us reptile keepers are likely to be either wildlife smugglers or at the very least associates of outlaw bikie gangs


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 10, 2011)

Jack

If I may add to your post... we probably dabble in the occult as well 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## carbs (Dec 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Nothing to hate about people that serve and protect because they want to, without getting very much in return. You should be proud. I am proud of you and your fellow servicemen!



Thank you very much  the majority of people are proud or indifferent but there's always a few that take some half cocked news report/conspiracy theory off the internet and take it a little too far (oh and decide i should hear about the terrible imaginary things we or the government are doing lol) probs the same people that argue that they are right about facts they got off wiki roflmao...haha

And i forgot to add infinite respect for every job honestly from house wife/husband to big bang theory type people lol everyone's jobs important maybe in the bigger scheme for some people ! 

And for those of you who make a living working with reptiles I Hate you!! lol jokes it's just cause im jealous  

I was fascinated with snakes and lizards since i was about 8 started keeping them around 10 and have read just about every book there is on them i love them and if i owned a mansion with 100 rooms 99 of them would be filled with reptiles  ( i need a spare room for my folks who dont like them lol)


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 10, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Your work sounds interesting. Do you actually get paid for it?
> 
> I forgot about the pizza-delivery career, which in my case lasted all of three days. It required too much coordination for me. I got lost (this was in the days before cheap GPS), delivered squashed pizzas, got short-changed and finally managed to run out of petrol. I quit before they fired me.



I do get paid for it yep, a lot of development jobs these days trigger those sort of environmental controls as part of their development approvals (but I'm no expert on the approvals process lol)

It's a good job, and a lot of the people involved i.e. tree clearers etc. seem to be getting more environmentally minded, these days spotter catchers working alongside tree clearing is becoming the norm and they take a greater interest in it, (least in my few yrs experience).

As for Pizza delivery I did it for about 2 weeks at one company, but the pay and conditions were terrible, so I went to another pizza place which was great and stayed there for 2.5yrs, I'm more surprised I didn't get an infringement notice the whole time I worked there.................


----------



## Defective (Dec 10, 2011)

past employment if we go down that road...i did data entry and filing at an anal retentive and neurotic small business tax agent and accounting place for 2 months i found myself out of a job after i told her i was an epileptic and would never be cleared to drive. it started with reducing my hours and days then called me up and said your position is no longer available due to office restructure.

Even though i fore filled my obligation under the EEO act about informing my employer of any disability or medical condition, because it was a small business it wasn't covered under the EEO act so...and I've basically lost faith since.

most jobs require a licence these days and apparently public transport to and from just doesn't cut it.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

God it HAD to go here....

Previous work:
*
EDIT: DAMN IF I DONT EDIT THIS OUT THEN YOU'LL ALL KNOW ME WAY TOO WELL*


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Come on HP, or we'll have to start calling you "P".


----------



## saximus (Dec 10, 2011)

Unfortunately for you Pirate I get emails when people reply to threads so I saw it all hahahahaha


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Oooh, Saximus. I feel blackmail coming on...


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 10, 2011)

Professional *Yoghurt Eater*. Been working in the dairy industry for last 25 years in varying roles. Not real exciting like a jetfighter test pilot or bomb disposal expert, but pays the bills. Best thing about it- 4 days on 5 days off. great lifestyle.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Oooh, Saximus. I feel blackmail coming on...



Me too...

Im blocking you from my nude Facebook pics if you reveal my secrets Sax !

Actually come to think of it not much is going to shock you considering you've seen my behaviour UNCENSORED on FB.


ps- Dan also there's a trick where one can upload a sick photo involving all sorts of graphic high-res man-love and then tag you in the pic so it appears on top of your FB page.

Just sayin


----------



## saximus (Dec 10, 2011)

lol don't worry your secrets are safe with me. Some interesting ones in there though...


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

shhh.




Worst part is I left out the more controversial ones.


----------



## KingSirloin (Dec 10, 2011)

Train Driver.....no cleaning, no physical work (except for climbing into the cab), don't have to deal with people, work what ever hours I want, get to play with the latest multi-million dollar trains, always get a seat and never have to give it up for anyone, free govt transport anytime, anywhere and spend most of the day doing whatever I want!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

And no getting in trouble for making out with NYE hotties whilst in uniform....


----------



## Chris_Hall (Dec 10, 2011)

I own and operate a pet shop. don't think i need to say why  few jobs in the past ranging from vet nurse to baby show judge (yes you read right, that was an interesting one let me tell you).

much more importantly however a single dad. I have my 3yr old master 100% long story full of head banging and frustration, but can gladly say now is so much better and the boys are alright.

our pets at home are almost a full time job also. Snakes (19), lizards(7), geckos (5), fish(50 odd), g.pigs(150 odd), rats(300 odd), mice(200 odd), dogs(2), cats(3), chickens(2), birds(70 odd) then everything at pet shop also.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 10, 2011)

I go to school and work my butt off training to try and achieve my dream.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

snakemadness said:


> I go to school and work my butt off training to try and achieve my dream.



What's your dream, Snakemadness, if you don't mind telling us? Good luck with it.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to be a Pro Motocross Rider....


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

Do it man; start with 8 red bulls, a full colour full sleeve, at least one lip ring and a hat with Rockstar or Monster logo on it. !!!

I shouldn't joke, I ride too (Harley) ; what do you ride at the moment...? I'm trying to convince my wife I need a KTM250 to complete myself.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 10, 2011)

I will PM you man, so i dont go off topic


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

dude I'm all about OFF TOPIC. 

Yeah you hear that OP ? Im takin this off ON A TANGENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope I spelt tangent correctly otherwise I may look a little silly.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Full marks for "tangent", HP. (One of my jobs was as a proofreader.)

Look how I smoothly brought the thread back on topic!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2011)

I am in sales at the moment, FANTASTIC money for what i do, didn't think being a salesman in a retail shop could earn close to 70k a yr but with a good bonus and some very loyal builder mates i achieved that goal last year and am on track to better it at the moment for this financial year. 

But it's not what i want to do, I am currently up to the final interview to become a full time fireman which is what i have wanted to do for such a long time but not having the financial leniency that i have now after a fantastic year of hard work i can now chase my goal so hopefully in February when i have my panel interview i can get into the June 2012 recruits course with the CFA as a career firefighter. It is all i really think about apart from my young family.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Full marks for "tangent", HP. (One of my jobs was as a proofreader.)
> 
> Look how I smoothly brought the thread back on topic!



" And the Segue of the Day award goes to......."


----------



## ravan (Dec 11, 2011)

currently a law clerk... once i've finished by business certs, i'll probably study to be a paralegal...

why?, i kinda fell into it.


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 11, 2011)

im looking for work i have a job installing big off pallet racks but i havent had any work in 3 months so some 1 please help me im desperate


----------



## slim6y (Dec 11, 2011)

No... NOOOOO! N O !

Jesus was a carpenter - not someone who installed big off pallet racks... No... this is all wrong.. I'm going to call god in the morning.... That's right, you heard me... I'm calling him (her/it).


----------



## mungus (Dec 11, 2011)

Mechanical design.........
because i can !!


----------



## Wookie (Dec 11, 2011)

Final year pharmacy student. Pharmacy because I screwed around in school and got an OP 2 so wasn't eligible for med-school which is what I wanted to do. I got a scholarship for pharmacy which made my decision for me. I graduate in October then straight onto MBBS for me.


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

Pirate, do you want a 250 sxf or sx?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

Think I want a 2 stroke man, but still trying to get the research down ! SXF is the 4 stroke, yeah ?


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 11, 2011)

I check to see if the stickers they put on fruit arent upside down, and y? I just got a promotion.lol.
seriously though-Paramedic, because someone has to get their hands dirty.


----------



## dangles (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a profession motorcycle rider( yes I get paid to ride a bike)










Even if it is only for Auspost. 
Y?? Better pay than a qualified mechanic and beats the hell outta retail. 

HP, I find 4strokes easier to ride( power is more linear than 2 stroke)


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 11, 2011)

dangles said:


> I'm a profession motorcycle rider( yes I get paid to ride a bike)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha like the way you put that


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Think I want a 2 stroke man, but still trying to get the research down ! SXF is the 4 stroke, yeah ?



Yeah dude, SXF is the 4 stroke. If you're not going to race competitively, I'd go for the 2 stroke. TONS of power and heaps easy to maintain. When it comes to rebuild time you can do it yourself in an hour or two. 4 strokes are a lot more complicated and expensive to maintain. Great bikes, though.

4 strokes have linear power and are for lazy riders (although if they're ridden hard on a track they'll still cane ya), 2 strokes will have you hanging on for dear life if you ride them the right way.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

But are also harder to ride in certain conditions especially with a two stroke when you have to allways be in the meat of the band


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds good thanks man. Thats the go- hangin on for dear life with that off the mark power to get me to the other side of the tabletop...

Yeah I rode two strokes when I was a kid- from the QR50 up through KX60, 80, 125...then went to a DT175 Road/Trail, oldschool with the heavy tank, now a Harley Skirtster.... just want a toy for the weekends, get a little air, get dirty and have some fun without worrying whether the old lady in front of me in her car is gonna hit the brakes and make me lock it up and ride the wild bull for a couple of seconds 

Oh,and because you offered some info, I did your assignemnt for ya- well...the prep work anyway....

go check your PCA thread dude and have fun...


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol, thanks man I'll have a geeze. When you get your bike let me know, we'll have an APS ride at black duck haha.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

DONE AND DONE- Santas gonna have a chat to the wife and tell her its my right to blow my royalties in one foul swoop.... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

Get the wife a CRF230 and the kid a PW50 that he can ride with training wheels until he's older! They can't refuse you then, haha.


----------



## dangles (Dec 11, 2011)

Whatever bike you get HP, I recommend getting a suspension tuner to wave magic over it to suit your weight/ riding style and the general terrain ridden. People that say stock suspension works well have never ridden with revalved shocks/forks with correct rated springs


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

For general riding there's no need to have a 1.5k suspension set up under you... Especially on new bikes. If you're racing and really having a crack then yeah sure, but people can still jump 100ft plus on bikes with stock suspension without a drama. A bit of a play with comp/rebound and sag is fine.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

But properly tuned Pro Circuit forks feel unreal to ride on


----------



## dangles (Dec 11, 2011)

KR I've ridden a few late model bikes that are way too soft/hard even with adjusting clickers to suit myself. Yes I could still jump etc fine, but I don't feel as confident. My susp tuner charges me $400 to revalve and service forks and shock. When I first started riding again in my later years, no bike even today's current ones would suit a 115kg person plus gear(pushed me over 125kgs) so i needed new springs. Everyone likes diff things in suspension and i believe the money spent getting it done that could prevent damage to myself requiring a hospital visit to be money worth while.

New bikes won't need gold valvesor that, just a reshim of the stacks to improve comp/rebound


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 11, 2011)

I work with elevators. It has its ups and downs.

At my job, i'm high up, i have 2000 people under me. I mow lawns at the cemetery.

Neither are true though.


----------



## damian83 (Dec 11, 2011)

just like my wife, with number 3 along the way
im an auto glazier for obrien glass, but was a cook,barman,waiter before this


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Damo after glazing chicken for a crust, no doubt a windscreen isn't too far of a stretch...


----------



## KainToad (Dec 11, 2011)

Im a combat engineer in the defence force. not sure if that adds to the pattern but there you go.


----------



## Megzz (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a stay at home mum and just recently started studying to be a personal trainer.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

there doesnt seem to be a patern in the sorts of jobs we all have, just seems that reptiles are a common factor that have brought us all together


----------



## KainToad (Dec 11, 2011)

sorta funny how it has worked out like that but i guess what a good reason to come together. Reptiles!!!


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> No... NOOOOO! N O !
> 
> Jesus was a carpenter - not someone who installed big off pallet racks... No... this is all wrong.. I'm going to call god in the morning.... That's right, you heard me... I'm calling him (her/it).



ayy what can i say times are tough


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well today at work I was a painter. Thanks to idiots that cover trains with graffiti, I was lucky enough to be blessed with the job of painting over all the crap people write inside trains (such a crap job). Meant to be a fitter but got to love the new "Cross Skilling" as the call it. I keep telling my self "think of the money" lol


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah thats the worst when you wake up every day sayin 2 yaself think of the money i think weve all been there


----------



## damian83 (Dec 11, 2011)

Megzz said:


> I'm a stay at home mum and just recently started studying to be a personal trainer.


nice good on ya



jesus said:


> yeah thats the worst when you wake up every day sayin 2 yaself think of the money i think weve all been there


glad im not saying that anymore these days, i like working


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 11, 2011)

damian83 said:


> glad im not saying that anymore these days, i like working


Sorry Damian I am going to have to take that like back since the edit lol


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a gardener/ landscaper (used to be a chef qualified).
Clients think me weird when I say the highlight of my day was seeing a snake in their back yard.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 12, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> DONE AND DONE- Santas gonna have a chat to the wife and tell her its my right to blow my royalties in one foul swoop.... !!!!!!!!!




If you want some real fun you could do what i did. My mate and i set a challenge... Powerful road bikes, nobby's, enduro. DONE! I setup a FZ1000 FAZER for dirt.... well all i can say is RUSH!!


----------



## nathancl (Dec 12, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Well currently I work from 8:45 - 3:10 on a $0 per hour salary. It sucks but my co-workers are great people, all the same age as me. The worst part about it? If I don't work for a bit I have to make up the time after hours, generally until 4:30.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm planning to do... as in, EXACTLY. A month or so ago I told myself that as soon as I have the money, I'm going to move to Cairns, attend James Cook University and major in zoology. Then... breed reptiles/relocate animals/something else.



That was me at your age as well! Thought I had it all mapped out! lol after spending some time in Cairns though I decided there was no way in hell I could actually live there and ended up moving to Sydney and studying through RMIT instead. Pretty happy it turned out that way to be honest not sure I could see myself working a part time job whilst studying on campus full time.

Thats not meant to be discouraging btw its a great plan and I wish you luck in achieving your goals, just obviously not for everyone! lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 12, 2011)

dangles said:


> KR I've ridden a few late model bikes that are way too soft/hard even with adjusting clickers to suit myself. Yes I could still jump etc fine, but I don't feel as confident. My susp tuner charges me $400 to revalve and service forks and shock. When I first started riding again in my later years, no bike even today's current ones would suit a 115kg person plus gear(pushed me over 125kgs) so i needed new springs. Everyone likes diff things in suspension and i believe the money spent getting it done that could prevent damage to myself requiring a hospital visit to be money worth while.
> 
> New bikes won't need gold valvesor that, just a reshim of the stacks to improve comp/rebound



Wow.. I understand now, I'm 64kg haha.


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm studying vet science, and just finished 4th year, with 1 left to go!
I also work to put myself through uni - modelling, promotinal work, bikini waitressing.
I love both jobs very much. They are both completely different, and require different skills. Vet is a huge mental workout, as well as being a physical workout after I've been going non-stop for 12 hours a day. I always thought modelling would be easy. It's amazingly hard work! It often involves standing in painful shoes, wearing uncomfortable clothes I've been sewn in to, standing in awkward positions, and smiling for hours. The promotional work and bikini waitressing I do a lot more of, and are heaps of fun. Dealing with people in that role has been a real eye-opener. I'm used to being the respected vet, or being the "boss's daughter" type role. The way people treat me as a promo girl is so different, it's amazing. I love studying human behaviour and reading people, and bikini waitressing has been a great way to do that. At the moment I wouldn't give up either line of work.

I have a lot of respect for people who are full time parents. I was a nanny for 3 kids for 10 days, as well as a farm hand on the property. I worked from 6am till 11pm every day. It was hard work, and by the end of it I was ready for a break. As soon as I got one I missed the kids like crazy! One day I'll do it myself, until then, I take my hat off to those that do.


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Dec 12, 2011)

Always wanted to do vet science but the teachers arent very helpful at school to help me out to get me to a high level and an OP1. Maybe one day i will be able to go ahead and do wildlife science or wildlife ecology. At the moment i am in grade 10 but soon to be grade 11. I am also currently working in a fish and chip shop which provides all my money to keep my hobby alive.


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 12, 2011)

im a survey technician at a underground/open pit gold mine, used to work in retail since 16, i moved away from melb 3 years ago for a bit and just lucky to come across this job and now there putting me back thru tafe


----------



## dangles (Dec 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Wow.. I understand now, I'm 64kg haha.


At pretty much the weight most bikes are designed around75ish inc gear. It's like dropping a chev into an LC Torana and expecting it to corner


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Laboratory Technician

Why cause I haven't got my job in the mines yet..............


----------



## Poggle (Dec 13, 2011)

Big thank you to all who have replied... good to have a thread where there has been so much positive reinforcement for fellow APS's


----------



## sezzle1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zoo keeper. lol. Pretty un- original


----------



## Renenet (Dec 13, 2011)

sezzle1 said:


> Zoo keeper. lol. Pretty un- original



But a lot of people here would envy you.


----------



## Kurto (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a Web Developer. I make stuff for the interweb! 

15yrs ago my old man told me to pick a real career! Hopefully the Internet will take off soon so I can prove him wrong!!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 13, 2011)

Renenet said:


> But a lot of people here would envy you.



zoo would be fun


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Kurto said:


> I'm a Web Developer. I make stuff for the interweb!
> 
> 15yrs ago my old man told me to pick a real career! Hopefully the Internet will take off soon so I can prove him wrong!!



Hate to break it to you Kurto but your old man's right. Pipe-dream, buddy... pipe-dream. Those interwebbies will never take off.
Now those new-fangled portable CD players, that's the way to go!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 13, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Hate to break it to you Kurto but your old man's right. Pipe-dream, buddy... pipe-dream. Those interwebbies will never take off.
> Now those new-fangled portable CD players, that's the way to go!



i want one


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like to update my profession - have just stepped up from bikini waitress, to naughty santa elf waitress, for this friday! I'm so excited!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 13, 2011)

wonder how many people as you if you've naughty or nice


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 13, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> I would like to update my profession - have just stepped up from bikini waitress, to naughty santa elf waitress, for this friday! I'm so excited!



haha where? I'm so there


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 13, 2011)

South brisbane somewhere. If you manage to work out where, then feel free to turn up


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 13, 2011)

bah, south brisbane, sounds like way too much effort :lol:

you can keep your anonymity


----------



## Chadeash (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a uni student studying ecology and wildlife science


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Chadeash said:


> I am a uni student studying ecology and wildlife science



Are you another Gatton uni student?


----------



## Beard (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> wonder how many people as you if you've naughty or nice




I'm always naughty


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

me too! i have a tattoo to prove it! cant show you though. that would be too naughty!


----------



## smeejason (Dec 14, 2011)

Electrician. 
Work on high voltage up 330000volts live. 1 of only 9 people in Australia and 100 in the world. hopefully causes no ill affects... They tell me it doesn't ..


----------



## saximus (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you get to do the helicopter entries Smeejason?


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't envy that job, but someone has to do it! I watched a video the other day at work of them type testing one of our boards. A 3.3kv MCC board @ 15KVA for 1 second and it was eye opening. If it goes wrong at 330KV there wouldn't be much left!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 14, 2011)

smeejason said:


> Electrician.
> Work on high voltage up 330000volts live. 1 of only 9 people in Australia and 100 in the world. hopefully causes no ill affects... They tell me it doesn't ..



What led you to that job? They better pay you danger money!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 15, 2011)

I''m a high class escort. Good $, weird ppl. Strange hours.


----------



## frogboy77 (Dec 15, 2011)

i work at the local pet foods store in menai, Bully Beef Pet Products one day a week and go to school


----------



## Beard (Dec 15, 2011)

An update on my situation. Police have investigated and concluded my actions were self defence. There was no malice or intent within my actions. I've since been diagnosed with ptsd though. Yay


----------



## smeejason (Dec 15, 2011)

AndrewHenderson said:


> I don't envy that job, but someone has to do it! I watched a video the other day at work of them type testing one of our boards. A 3.3kv MCC board @ 15KVA for 1 second and it was eye opening. If it goes wrong at 330KV there wouldn't be much left!


yes not much left of me if it goes wrong. will be a very cheap burial..



Renenet said:


> What led you to that job? They better pay you danger money!


No such thing as danger money apparently because no boss can put you knowingly in danger... but yes way better money and i travel the state and most of the country with my mates. 



saximus said:


> Do you get to do the helicopter entries Smeejason?



No just heli rides out to the job sometimes because it is way quicker than driviving. sounds romantic but a work helicoptor is like a work hilux. no air con and lucky if it has doors. 
Pm me if you want to see some vid last time i posted it someone dobbed me in as they thought it was unsafe... retards everywhere.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2011)

Beard said:


> An update on my situation. Police have investigated and concluded my actions were self defence. There was no malice or intent within my actions. I've since been diagnosed with ptsd though. Yay



At least the investigations came out alright. Congrats on that, but suck about the PTSD, I know how hard that is to get through. At least you've got written proof that you're a fighter though


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 15, 2011)

Beard said:


> An update on my situation. Police have investigated and concluded my actions were self defence. There was no malice or intent within my actions. I've since been diagnosed with ptsd though. Yay



Send out my warmest wishes and congrats on being rightfully cleared.
PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 15, 2011)

Beard said:


> An update on my situation. Police have investigated and concluded my actions were self defence. There was no malice or intent within my actions. I've since been diagnosed with ptsd though. Yay



Glad to hear they cleared you mate. I'm sorry to hear bout the PTSD. In time mate you will feel good again. Keep smiling.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm now on a Disability Support Pension, but in past lives, I've been a Kennel Maid, Horse-riding instructor, Potato Grader, Shop Assistant, Machinist (Levi Jeans), Receptionist, Switchboard Operator, and general office paper-pusher.

Oh, and a Mum to three beautiful kids who have given me the best grandkids anyone could hope for, I'm not well off, but I'm abundantly rich in other things, things that really count.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Dec 15, 2011)

I work for Shine Lawyers


----------



## Poggle (Dec 16, 2011)

tarafritz2011 said:


> I work for Shine Lawyers



Bulldogs of the industry  erin brockanockavich


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Dec 16, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Bulldogs of the industry  erin brockanockavich



That's the one!!


----------



## Shauno (Dec 20, 2011)

*YOUTH WORKER*!!! Why??? Currently still working out WHY???


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I go to school because being a kid sucks.


ahhh youth is wasted on the youth!!!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 20, 2011)

rockett85 said:


> ahhh youth is wasted on the youth!!!!



Children dream of adulthood... adults dream of childhood... let's all pour a glass of wine and watch the sun set. I aim to enjoy the present 

Who's bringing the lemonade for the kids?


----------



## lynfrog (Dec 20, 2011)

i am a doctor- work in theatre- surgery- and in drug and alcohol work. very rewarding! got into reptile keeping through a love of frogs, led to keeping geckos and snakes! 
my stories about snakes laying eggs, gecko hatchlings etc keep the theatre staff endlessly entertained.


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a teacher. Spent 14 years in the classrom but for the last four years I've been teaching at an Environmental Education Centre. We have school groups come to us for camps. We cover environmental issues, leadership, boating, rainforest work, adventure activities etc. Pretty cool job.
I'm also an artist in my spare time.
I also do stand up (but haven't done so for a while)


----------



## Poggle (Dec 21, 2011)

Shauno said:


> *YOUTH WORKER*!!! Why??? Currently still working out WHY???



I love youth work  being able to work with kids who hae nothing and trying to re direct all of what they do have into some thing greater


----------



## Defective (Dec 23, 2011)

Shauno said:


> *YOUTH WORKER*!!! Why??? Currently still working out WHY???


the one reason i dropped out of Youth work at uni....i figured out why!!! its scary....dealing with kids more messed up than me and not being able to always be that person they can trust.....just remember Youth workers are relational workers not psychologists!


----------



## PMyers (Dec 25, 2011)

I could say I monitor and track arachnids in their movements through society, but that would only be a half-truth. The spiders I supervise are of the "rock" variety. I monitor their movements 24 hours a day through electonic tracking devices, and occasionally go outside the office under that bright yellow disc in the sky to get a closer look, watching from the shadows and monitoring their interactions to see if they need to be sent back to "quarantine".

Why? If we're silly enough to let 'em out, somebody has to make sure they're behaving...


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 25, 2011)

PMyers said:


> I could say I monitor and track arachnids in their movements through society, but that would only be a half-truth. The spiders I supervise are of the "rock" variety. I monitor their movements 24 hours a day through electonic tracking devices, and occasionally go outside the office under that bright yellow disc in the sky to get a closer look, watching from the shadows and monitoring their interactions to see if they need to be sent back to "quarantine".
> 
> Why? If we're silly enough to let 'em out, somebody has to make sure they're behaving...



I'm going to say thankyou to this, because I'm guessing you don't get to hear it enough in your line of work. Thankyou


----------



## Garenio (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm a 3d modeller and compositor for an animation studio. Currently working on a bunch of web-based shorts for a line of mattel toys, but have also worked on TV commercials and some animated sequences for some poker machines. Good stuff! Used to work as a 3d artist on computer games too.

Why? Love the stuff!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 27, 2011)

Garenio said:


> I'm a 3d modeller and compositor for an animation studio. Currently working on a bunch of web-based shorts for a line of mattel toys, but have also worked on TV commercials and some animated sequences for some poker machines. Good stuff! Used to work as a 3d artist on computer games too.
> 
> Why? Love the stuff!



How do you get into that line of work Garenio? I've always loved animation, although I'd probably be better at the 2-D design stage. Used to do some tatt designs back in the day, but I much preferred doodling in random 'toons more often than not. If there's one thing I'd love to do as a career it would be working as a cartoonist/animator! Comics would be even better


----------



## Garenio (Dec 27, 2011)

Basically comes down to having the skills+talent to do the required work to the appropriate level of quality, having a strong portfolio to back that up, and most importantly having the right contacts!

I'm not particularly cluey on the 2d/traditional side of things, but it'll help immensely to diversify and also do 2d animation. A few of the animators on the team at the studio do 2d work, but 3d is their main workload.


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 27, 2011)

Environmental Scientist... Because I love trees and everything fury, scaled, shelled, hairy and hairless


----------



## Shadow86 (Dec 28, 2011)

Underground coal miner.why?like the time off


----------



## gozz (Dec 28, 2011)

stevedore...


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 28, 2011)

Bundy Rum sales rep...... why ???????? I wonder........


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 28, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Bundy Rum sales rep...... why ???????? I wonder........



Feel free to send me any samples!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 28, 2011)

Video/Film editor and Guitarist.
Why? Coz it's where my passion lies.


----------



## graffix (Dec 29, 2011)

I work with animal genetics. Designing and mapping out breeding programs for a wide variety of species. I kind of just fell into this after years of formal education in Aquaculture, Equestrian management and Herpetology (among others) with a work history in the equestrian and later aquaculture industries, then moved to the USA to further my practical experience in both aquaculture and herp industries (back before it was legal here).
After years of being asked "How do I get this color ? Why do the babies have this problem? etc etc" I decided to take the plunge and turn it into a business.
(and no I am not looking for any more work, I would like just one day off this year)


----------



## Kitarsha (Jan 2, 2012)

I do Facilities Management for a State Govt Dept


----------

